# Game 65: Mavs @ Nets--03.19.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 65
Dallas Mavericks (52-14) @ New Jersey Nets (36-28)**
Sunday March 19th, 2006
1:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: ABC
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Terry*</td><td>*Marquis Daniels*</td><td>*Desagana Diop*</td><td>*Rawle Marshall*</td><td>*Dirk Nowitzki*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.2</td><td>10.7</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.9</td><td>25.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.9</td><td>3.7</td><td>4.7</td><td>.8</td><td>8.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.8</td><td>2.9</td><td>.2</td><td>.3</td><td>2.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Erick Dampier*</td><td>*Jerry Stackhouse*</td><td>*Darrell Armstrong*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.7</td><td>12.8</td><td>1.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>8.0</td><td>2.9</td><td>1.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.7</td><td>2.8</td><td>1.2</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>24.1</td><td>13.2</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>5.8</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.3</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.4</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Mavs*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 25.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 8.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jason Terry 3.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.89</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jason Terry 1.23</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .73</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>DeSagana Diop 1.73</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 50.1%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Rawle Marshall 55.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Jason Terry 43.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 80.7%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 89.7%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>36-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-34</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>27-39</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>24-42</td><td>13</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-45</td><td>17</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>51-13</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>43-21</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>36-28</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>37-29</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>33-30</td><td>17.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>33-31</td><td>18</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>32-33</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-34</td><td>20.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Mavs Lead Season Series 1-0*
01.14.06, @ DAL- Nets 77-Mavs 110

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## Vincanity15311

who the hell is rawle marshall


----------



## SetShotWilly

Three hurdles wait for the Nets this game:

1) beat dallas...which they haven't done in a long time

2) get better than '8-over-.500' record...which they've been 3-4 times this season but always lost the next game (usually many games)

3) Beat an elite team on national tv in a convincing fashion

Difficult task but i believe in this team :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> who the hell is rawle marshall


 that was my first thought. He's started the last few games for them.


----------



## neoxsupreme

We can't keep getting blown out by the Mavs. I think Kidd has yet to beat the Mavs as a Net. He needs to get out of his shooting funk & get a triple double.


----------



## Dooch

We need to give payback to the Dallas Mavericks because we have not had that much success over the years against them. It should be a very entertaining matchup nonetheless. I might be in attendance for this game. I love to see Dirk Nowitzki play, I'm hoping the Nets could pull out a win somehow.


----------



## Seed

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that was my first thought. He's started the last few games for them.


He is our rookie this year; played in the D-League for a couple games. He plays like Josh Howard but not even close to his level. He's there cuz our bench is very depleted. 

Be more worried about Dampier this game, he's been on a good stretch for some of the last games coming of the bench.


----------



## Tersk

This will be a tough game for Dallas because our injured will really be missed. Adrian Griffin and Josh Howard, easily our two best perimeter defenders, are both out - and against a team like NJ with Vince and RJ (and even Kidd? although he has been scoring crapply lately) we will struggle because odds are they both will probably have good nights

I invite you guys over to get the Mavericks fans perspective, we need some activity aswell
*Link - Dallas v Nets*

Something else I noticed is that a lot of the Mavericks don't have the most impressive stats, their contribution goes way beyond numbers; For example, DeSagana Diop's stats are 2.3 ppg and 4.7 rpg, pretty crap for a starting center right? Well he is the spearhead of our much improved defense and we've gone 25-4 since he came into the starting lineup. 

Dampier should have a big game against you guys, he has been averaging 9 rebounds a game in the past 15 matches and he seems to finally be the player we want - but he's coming off the bench

Good luck!


----------



## jarkid

I hope twin would defend Nowitzki well.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

If Josh Howard and KVH both don't play, then we have a chance at losing by single digits. This team just has way too much firepower for us to deal with and always has.


----------



## ghoti

Vincanity15311 said:


> who the hell is rawle marshall


Yeah. This team isn't quite as good as the one that beat the Nets' asses earlier this season.


----------



## Tersk

GrandKenyon6 said:


> If Josh Howard and KVH both don't play, then we have a chance at losing by single digits. This team just has way too much firepower for us to deal with and always has.


Don't forget Devin Harris and Adrian Griffin


----------



## JoeOtter15

ghoti said:


> Yeah. This team isn't quite as good as the one that beat the Nets' asses earlier this season.


and the nets didnt have RJ the other game


----------



## jarkid

JoeOtter15 said:


> and the nets didnt have RJ the other game


i remeber that you quit nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311

i remember that too


well back on topic.. i didnt realize how depleted the dallas bench was... wow the nets bench may have a chance to outscore their bench...We dont necessarily need kidd to score, but just distribute like he's been doing to VC, RJ, and Nenad, and we should be in a good position...And we must hit open Js

Also, we shud try to limit the impact of other players, and jus try to defend Dirk as much as possible.. In the past week, this is wat has led us to defensive success..


----------



## JCB

I hope we get Dirk on an off night.


----------



## Vinsane

jarkid said:


> I hope twin would defend Nowitzki well.


your kiddin right


----------



## Dooch

Chaser 55 said:


> I hope we get Dirk on an off night.


Believe me man you are not the only one who is praying for that. Any player on the Dallas Mavericks roster is capable of having a big game. So we are going to have to let our defense fuel our offense and produce the win.


----------



## Air Fly

I don't care, just beat the crap out of this Mavs team.

They have a deep team with a ****ing awsome bench but who cares, we are playing at home.

Get this win maaan to earn some more respect baby!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Dooch

I agree Air Fly we need to show people throughout the league that we are capable of beating the elite teams. And to beat the Dallas Mavericks tomorrow will start our postseason push and there will be talks around the league about our team. I'm praying for a win.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince needs to be on point tonight
RJ and kristic just need to cintribute 
Kidd just dish the ball and play some good d on terry
There bench is better than ours but we must find a way to win


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> Vince needs to be on point tonight
> RJ and kristic just need to cintribute
> Kidd just dish the ball and play some good d on terry
> There bench is better than ours but we must find a way to win


it's just Collins & Four Other Guys all need to contribute


----------



## Omega

i dont know why but i just have a really good feeling about this game. i dont feel negative at all. it feels like everything will go well.


----------



## JoeOtter15

jarkid said:


> i remeber that you quit nets.


i watch occasionally


----------



## thenetsfan

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i dont know why but i just have a really good feeling about this game. i dont feel negative at all. it feels like everything will go well.


me too


----------



## JoeOtter15

Vincanity15311 said:


> who the hell is rawle marshall


he looks like dwight howard


----------



## HB

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i dont know why but i just have a really good feeling about this game. i dont feel negative at all. it feels like everything will go well.


Well really you should. Adrian Griffin and Josh Howard arent expected to play and those are their two best individual defenders. RJ and Vince should be able to have their way today.


----------



## ghoti

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i dont know why but i just have a really good feeling about this game. i dont feel negative at all. it feels like everything will go well.


Well, the Nets have won 17 of their last 20 home games, so your good feeling has a lot of merit.

Dallas is 52-14 and only 2 point favorites. 

Injuries to some key Mavericks has leveled the field even further.

These are the conditions where the Nets have the best chance to win, so let's do it!

Go NeTs!!


----------



## Dooch

Does anybody have the updated injury report for the Dallas Mavericks? Any key players who are injured?


----------



## GM3

Dooch said:


> Does anybody have the updated injury report for the Dallas Mavericks? Any key players who are injured?


From espn injury report.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/injuries

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead"><td width="25%">DALLAS</td><td width="10%">DATE</td> <td width="16%">STATUS</td> <td>COMMENT</td> </tr><tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top">Adrian Griffin GF</td> <td valign="top">Mar 19</td> <td valign="top">Out</td> <td valign="top">Griffin (hamstring) did not practice Saturday and will not be available for Sunday's game against the Nets, the Fort Worth Star-Telegram reports.</td> </tr><tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top">Keith Van Horn SF</td> <td valign="top">Mar 19</td> <td valign="top">Out</td> <td valign="top">Van Horn (sprained left knee) did not practice Saturday and will not be available for Sunday's game against the Nets, the Fort Worth Star-Telegram reports.</td> </tr><tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top">Devin Harris PG</td> <td valign="top">Mar 15</td> <td valign="top">Out</td> <td valign="top">An MRI on Harris' injured thigh revealed the same problem he's been fighting for the last month, the Dallas Morning News reports. Harris aggravated the thigh injury attempting to come back Saturday against the Utah.</td> </tr><tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top">Josh Howard GF</td> <td valign="top">Mar 14</td> <td valign="top">Out</td> <td valign="top">Howard's hamstring injury may cause the Mavericks to shut him down for a significant portion of the 19 games left in the season, the Fort Worth Star-Telegram reports.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## HB

Nets will win this game


----------



## Dooch

Thanks Grandmazter3 for the injury report update. Hopefully Josh Howard will sit out this game, he is a pace setter and he can score in a hurry. All those injuries are hopefully still going on and hopefully all those players listed on the Dallas Mavericks sit out today.

This is a very winnable game today. We just have to play our style of basketball today. Go Nets!


----------



## Dooch

Mark Jackson is on ABC right now with Scottie Pippen talking about Kevin Garnett, before the Dallas Mavericks and the New Jersey Nets get underway. ABC, Channel 7 for all New Jerseyans.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm ready for this game!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> I'm ready for this game!!!!!!!!!


 yes, me too.............!!!!!! GO NETS.


----------



## Phenom Z28

You guys gotta give 110% on the play-by-play today.


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets need to come up huge on the defensive end because the Dallas Mavericks are a team who can score in bunches and make a sizeable lead and never look back. Get off to a quick start. Do well on the defensive end, force a tough shot selection, and shoot over 45%.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ's intro was great


----------



## XRay34

are u fn kidding me


----------



## Dooch

The Dallas Mavericks open up cold and miss on four opportunities. While at the other end Jason Kidd nails a three ball. 3-0 Nets.


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson hits his jumper, 5-2 Nets. Jason Collins is on Dirk Nowitzki and is playing exceptional defense. Nenad Krstic gets fouled. And Nenad Krstic hits his jumper, 7-2 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Walton is talking about the "Big 4" in New Jersey!

As typed, Krstic just hit.

Nets up 7-2.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Anyone else not getting this game in HD?

On ABCHD there is a bunch of nonsense like the Space Shuttle taking off and trailers for old movies.

WTF?


----------



## fruitcake

More Play By Play Please


----------



## XRay34

vc u suck


----------



## MrCharisma

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ's intro was great


THAT intro was freakin' awesome

"Starting at guard - Jason Kidd, Cal, they lost. He's also the 2nd best point guard in the tri-state area" -- RJ


----------



## mjm1

why does terry get that call and not vince carter?????????


----------



## Jizzy

Great start.


----------



## NR 1

Go NETS


----------



## Jizzy

Jason Collins, phenominal defense on Dirk and rebounding


----------



## XRay34

vc 1 for 6


----------



## mjm1

carter is getting hit left and right, but NO CALLS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

go nets...nets lead now, keep it going


----------



## Petey

Amazing, Nets w/ 4 offensive boards in less than 5 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Jason Terry hits on a pair of free throws. Vince Carter hits his jumper, 9-4 Nets. Many second chance opportunities. Richard Jefferson hits his jumper, 11-4 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Jason Collins, phenominal defense on Dirk and rebounding


 he is doing very good today


----------



## XRay34

jason collins beasting


----------



## Petey

RJ hits, Nets 11-4, Dallas time out.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

it's a bad start for vc


----------



## Dooch

I am absolutely loving the second chance opportunities our New Jersey Nets are recieiving. And Jason Collins doing all the little intangibles. Keep it up Nets!! :banana:


----------



## Omega

damn i soo wish i could watch this!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> vc 1 for 6


 gotta find something to complain about, huh?


----------



## fruitcake

does vince always have to start a game shooting bad?


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!! :banana:


----------



## NR 1

Dallas takes time out


----------



## fruitcake

cna somebody please please find a radio feed?


----------



## Vinsane

come on vc hit a shot


----------



## Petey

Jason Kidd, allegedy 2nd best PG in the tri-state area. LOL

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vince with 6 shots already, thats too much


----------



## Omega

Vinsane said:


> come on vc hit a shot


 maybe he'll explode in the second half a la the bucks game


----------



## XRay34

wow if they didnt call that a foul

i thought they didnt for a sec.


----------



## Jizzy

LOL, Oh my goodness RJ. If only you jammed it


----------



## njkidd05

I don't understand why I am getting the other game, I live in New York!! :curse:


----------



## fruitcake

whos on dirk?


----------



## XRay34

Vince Carter is now 1 for 7 from the floor

6 minutes to play in 1st unreal.


----------



## fruitcake

wow if vince would drive we would be up 20 by now.


----------



## Petey

Mavs are 1 of 9?

13-4, Nets w/ 5:55 left in the 1st.

Stack misses.

Kidd with a bad turnover.

Dirk still can't finish on a 3 on 1 LOL

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> Vince Carter is now 1 for 7 from the floor
> 
> 6 minutes to play in 1st unreal.


jason collins- 5 rebounds in 6 minutes.. now THAT IS UNREAL.


----------



## XRay34

yuck just yuck

we should be up 15+ kidd and vc at it again


----------



## Jizzy

fruitcake said:


> whos on dirk?



Collins doing a excellent job


----------



## Omega

fruitcake said:


> whos on dirk?


 lebron james


----------



## Petey

Stack w/ another miss.

Krstic up and under... over Benga!

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

RJ takes it hard to the hoop nearly dunks over DeSagana Diop and gets fouled. 13-4 Nets. Nenad Ksrtic hits the runner to give the Nets a 15-4 lead. Cold shooting for the Mavericks and great "D" by the Nets.


----------



## HB

furnace will have a field day about Vince's stat line after the game.


----------



## Omega

Carter15Nets said:


> yuck just yuck
> 
> we should be up 15+ kidd and vc at it again


 please leave. i am asking you nicely


----------



## fruitcake

****ing Abc


----------



## jarkid

Go , We Can Win This Game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

They've got no answer for Nenad


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the steal on Terry, Terry has to foul... Oh man.

One FT and the ball.

As ABC boardcast ****s up, and it's rewound to Krstic's play again... LOL

-Petey


----------



## HB

Cant believe this game isnt on TV, aarrrgghhhh


----------



## fruitcake

wow this is amazing


----------



## Vinsane

When Vince starts takin it to the rck we will be ok


----------



## Petey

ABC boardcast froze after the Kidd FT.

I guess no one can watch the game... LOL

YES doing ABC's camera and production work?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> When Vince starts takin it to the rck we will be ok


LOL we are up 18-4.....18-6!


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Cant believe this game isnt on TV, aarrrgghhhh


Yeah... me too!!! :curse:


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my ****in god, This Snapper Jones guy on ABC keeps saying the Mavs will win this game. He keeps saying that the Nets will not hold this lead.


----------



## Dooch

Bill Walton just said Nenad Krstic was schooling the Mavericks. :laugh: Dirk Nowitzki finally hits a shot for the Dallas Mavericks. 18-6 in favor of the New Jersey Nets. 3:34 remaining in the first quarter. :banana:


----------



## Omega

Petey said:


> ABC boardcast froze after the Kidd FT.
> 
> I guess no one can watch the game... LOL
> 
> YES doing ABC's camera and production work?
> 
> -Petey


 hahaha twas me. i frooze the game. if i cant watch it no one will!!


----------



## Vinsane

y r we takin timeout


----------



## fruitcake

dirk 1 for 6, vc 1 for 7

rest of the mavs 1 for 9

rest of the nets 6 for 10


----------



## XRay34

Nets up 12 and VC is 1-7 from the floor against Dallas

Vinsane wanna retract your statement?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> When Vince starts takin it to the rck we will be ok


 we're not okay now?


----------



## Omega

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> hahaha twas me. i frooze the game. if i cant watch it no one will!!


 that or they want everyone to watch lebron. :barf:


----------



## Petey

Wait, sorry, that was my Tivo.

Nets time out after Dirk hit a jumper.

Nets up 18-6, 3:33 to go in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hey uh....any play-by-play guys here?

EDIT: Go Petey!


----------



## Vinsane

I'm not gonna say anything we will see how this game goes if Vince doesnt score 20+


----------



## pinoyboy231

i missed some on the game just got back from church

this is awesome!


----------



## HB

The new NBA.com courtside tracker is pretty cool.


----------



## Petey

7 Minutes, 3/3, 4 boards, 6 points.
*
The NENAD KRSTIC SHOW!*

-Petey


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> I'm not gonna say anything we will see how this game goes if Vince doesnt score 20+


Please dont say anything else


----------



## Vinsane

is the game back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad again!


----------



## XRay34

Nenad Krstic is a stud


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

holy crap! that was amazing!


----------



## XRay34

Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my ****in god. That was beautiful


----------



## NetIncome

Down the shore in the Philly area...so pissed. 

Kobe is from Philly, I should have figured it out.


----------



## fruitcake

what hpned?


----------



## Petey

Krstic with the stop on Dampier, RJ to Krstic cutting... HITS!

Jeez.

THE NENAD KRSTIC SHOW!

OMG... Cliff witht he steal. Kidd down the lane, does some wicked whirling thing to RJ in the AIR... ALLEY OPP!

Dallas scores.

22-8, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Vc 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeeeee!


----------



## jarkid

woohoo, Nets NO.1


----------



## Omega

jizzy said:


> Oh my ****in god. That was beautiful


 ahhh what happened???? damn abc


----------



## HB

Umm instead of all the beautiful adjectives, how about a description for those that cant watch the game :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Kidd drive... leaves it for Carter.

Carter for 3!!!

Everyone is taking part.

Nets 27-8.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic runs the fastbreak for the bucket, 20-6 Nets. 27-8 NETS!!! WE ARE OPENING UP THE LEAD AND NOT LOOKING BACK. Timeout Dallas. What a great start!


----------



## XRay34

Bout f'n time we playing a flawless offensive game

might break 100 for first time in 1 month 15 days


----------



## Vinsane

What is Snapper Jones sayin


----------



## fruitcake

Hbwoy said:


> Umm instead of all the beautiful adjectives, how about a description for those that cant watch the game :biggrin:


ya


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

fruitcake said:


> what hpned?


 Kidd went down the lane, acted like he was going to lay it up, brought it down and threw it up to RJ for a dunk.


----------



## ghoti

I have seen this before.
*
DO NOT LET UP! DO NOT TAKE IT EASY!

PUT YOUR FOOT ON THEIR NECK AND FINISH THE JOB!!!!!!*


----------



## uptown4784

hell yea nets busting ***


----------



## HB

Sigh* and the nets would have really showed the nation what they were capable of. If only ABC werent so infatuated with Kobe and Bron


----------



## GM3

wow Dallas is cold, keep it up Peeps.


----------



## ZÆ

once again... THE BIG 4!

"Go for the kill now" - Bill Walton


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ with 10 points already


----------



## Vinsane

Vc reboundin well


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

8-29 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Oh... Mavs miss again.

AND RJ hit? Or Carter? Someone hit.

Nets 29-8.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

anybody hvae audio league pass want to give me their login information?


----------



## Omega

yo dudes. instead of just saying wow or beautiful tell what happened. not everyone is watching. not everyone is in jersey. thanks


----------



## HB

Here comes Jacque Vaughn whoopeee!!! :raised_ey


----------



## jarkid

Nenad Krstic posterized Nowitzki


----------



## GM3

*** whooping being delivered as scheduled.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hey guys, 90% of us can't see the game so if you could be more descriptive than "that was beautiful!" that would be great  Otherwise you're just teasing.


----------



## ZÆ

Eric Dampier for 2

10-29 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

29-10 End 1st


----------



## uptown4784

27-10


----------



## Dooch

At the end of the 1st quarter the New Jersey Nets lead the Dallas Mavericks 29-10!! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> Vc reboundin well


ya his 3 rebounds were magnificent.

2 for 9 now.


----------



## Petey

Oh... bad shot to end the quarter, Krstic board, misses.

Nets 29-10 to end the 1st.



-Petey


----------



## uptown4784

oops 29-10


----------



## GM3

Ill be back to help petey with the play by play in a few.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Holy ****in ****. That was our best quarter of the season by far.


----------



## uptown4784

lol Jason Kidd 2 best PG in Tri-State Area


----------



## Petey

Don't know why Frank went to Cliff and Vaughn, Walton is right, the Nets shouldn't let up, build it up, and if it's big enough, throw the reserves in as the Mavs do later in the game.

Go for the kill now.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Even though the Nets r playin good I beleive the Mavs will make a run at some point or another Vince drive the freakin ball


----------



## Omega

fruitcake said:


> ya his 3 rebounds were magnificent.
> 
> 2 for 9 now.


 was that sarcasm??


----------



## ghoti

Please, Nets. I'm begging you.

Just tie them in the 2nd quarter. Just a tie. That's all I'm asking for.

I have seen them let up on too many teams in the 2nd quarter.

NOT TODAY!!


----------



## uptown4784

Lets hope Dallas doesn't come back


----------



## jmk

Now imagine if Vince shot the ball smartly first quarter. We'd be up by 30.


----------



## uptown4784

Krstic busting *** ... Commentators like him


----------



## justasking?

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Holy ****in ****. That was our best quarter of the season by far.


And some of us couldn't watch it. 

But its okay... Lets go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> was that sarcasm??


yes.


----------



## uptown4784

Vince needs to make more shoots, then Nets are good


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> ya his 3 rebounds were magnificent.
> 
> 2 for 9 now.


u guys r funny u talk of vc when he shoots bad but u don't realize without him where would this nets team be


----------



## Petey

Update on *The Nenad Krstic Show*:

Nenad Krstic: 12 Minutes, 4/6, 6 boards, 2 assists, 8 points.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

The best quarter of the season just happened


----------



## uptown4784

10 Points by RJ 
6 rebounds by Krsitc
4 assist by Kidd


----------



## uptown4784

Game is about to start


----------



## HB

poor nets, they really thought they were being watched by a national audience. Lol someone better not tell them its only a small audience watching or they might revert to old ways


----------



## justasking?

uptown4784 said:


> 10 Points by RJ
> *6 rebounds by Krsitc*
> 4 assist by Kidd


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## uptown4784

Foul on Zoran


----------



## mjm1

frank must keep the starters in, he absolutely must!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

No, going for the "kill" won't do us good. JKidd, VC, RJ being tired later on in the half/game won't do us good.


----------



## Vinsane

lets see how far this lineup carries us


----------



## Petey

Frank change: RJ and Krstic w/ the 2nd unit, Carter is sitting.

Foul to start... Mavs at the line. 1st good, 2nd good.

Nets 29-12.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Nenad Krstic is not human


----------



## ZÆ

Curly for 2

14-31 - Nets


----------



## GM3

Krstic with the roll gets the bucket

Stackhouse knocks a fg

31-14 Nets

kick ball on dirk.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson to Curly...

Ah... hits.

Stack with the jumper.

Nets 31-14.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

yes, we must tie them at least, it's horrible when nets lead in 1st quarter and collape in 2nd.


----------



## big furb

jmk said:


> Now imagine if Vince shot the ball smartly first quarter. We'd be up by 30.


Since abc sucks I can't see the game. Was vince forcing shots with like 2 guys in his face or something, or was he just missing his shots? One is good reason to criticize, the other is just b*tching for no good reason when your team is kicking a$$. Which one is it?


----------



## Omega

the new nba.com thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## dg12x

fruitcake said:


> anybody hvae audio league pass want to give me their login information?


Even that doesn't work...it's playing the game from when we played the Lakers. NBA/ABC really dropped the ball on this one!


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff for 2

14-33 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Hey... Cliff Robinson w/ the jumper.

Everyone wants to get on the points column.

Dirk misses the 3, Krstic board.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Cliffy hits

33-14 Nets

Dirk misses the 3, in and out

Vaughn, Zoran, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic

Krstic gets blocked.


----------



## Omega

lmao. lebron looks like the Leprechaun


----------



## GM3

Dirk misses

Krstic misses inside

offensive foul on Stackhouse, yes! 

33-14 nets.


----------



## mjm1

Where Are The Foul Calls!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

cmon krstic u gotta make that


----------



## Farmer77

I know this is a late post, but that Jason Kidd pass to Jefferson in the fastbreak was sick. That's an ESPN Top 10 right there.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn to Krstic, Krstic spins, no call, can't hit.

Dirk misses?

Cliff to Krstic, rolls out.

Stackhouse called on the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The nets are really moving the ball well.


----------



## uptown4784

Offensive foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Farmer77 said:


> I know this is a late post, but that Jason Kidd pass to Jefferson in the fastbreak was sick. That's an ESPN Top 10 right there.


 Yeah, I can't wait to see that play again.


----------



## fruitcake

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> the new nba.com thing is pretty awesome.


its been there most of hte season and i find it pretty slow

use yahoo gamechannel.


----------



## XRay34

Richard Jefferson = Michael Jordan


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

14-35 - Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ's shot is looking nice today.


----------



## GM3

Vaughn, Planinic, RJ, Cliffy, Murray

RJ hits

35-14 Nets

Daniels hits inside

35-16 Nets.


----------



## jarkid

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> lmao. lebron looks like the Leprechaun


Go Kobe, beat the *** LEBRON JAMES.


----------



## Petey

RJ smokes it, RJ is the only stater on the floor.

Nets building the lead with RJ on the floor...

Daniels baseline, hits the layup.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Go Go Go


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

the bench playing GREAT so far


----------



## XRay34

37-16!!!


----------



## justasking?

Farmer77 said:


> I know this is a late post, but that Jason Kidd pass to Jefferson in the fastbreak was sick. That's an ESPN Top 10 right there.


Wish I saw that!


----------



## Jizzy

Vaughn playing great


----------



## Petey

Zoran out to Vaughn, misses, Daniels turns it over (Vaughn stea)

3 on 1. Cliff converts.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff? for 2

16-37 - Nets


----------



## fruitcake

ummmmm is antoine wright inactive today????

why is mcinnis in the roster (on yahoo)

damn if there is garbage time at the end i really really want to see how wright does


----------



## mjm1

why would you foul with a second to go!!!!


----------



## HB

big furb said:


> Since abc sucks I can't see the game. Was vince forcing shots with like 2 guys in his face or something, or was he just missing his shots? One is good reason to criticize, the other is just b*tching for no good reason when your team is kicking a$$. Which one is it?


Good one Furb, I was wondering the exact same thing


----------



## uptown4784

Foul on RJ


----------



## GM3

Vaughn misses

Vaughn steals it to Cliffy gets the bucket

37-16 Nets.

RJ fouls Powell

37-16 Nets

TimeOut 

8:05 remaining in the 2nd.


----------



## Petey

justasking? said:


> Wish I saw that!


It'll be on ESPN tonight.



-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

woulda been nice to see the Nets dominate the Mavs on national TV...stupid ABC...Krstic working fools...


----------



## GM3

Wait? Wright was inactive?


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> It'll be on ESPN tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> -Petey


which me and justasking don't have in Canada.


----------



## uptown4784

Time out


----------



## Omega

fruitcake said:


> its been there most of hte season and i find it pretty slow
> 
> use yahoo gamechannel.


 it works well for me. im using the courtside live thing and its getting me the play by play faster than you guys.


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> It'll be on ESPN tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> -Petey


For sure! :banana:


----------



## uptown4784

Grandmazter3 said:


> Wait? Wright was inactive?


He is??? since when??? who is active?


----------



## fruitcake

if we win and the cavs lose we'll be 1 game up on them.


----------



## uptown4784

Lets hope Heat lose


----------



## fruitcake

yahoo has this active roster for the nets:

rj, collins, krstic, carter, kidd, robinson, vaughn, zoran, murray, mcinnis, nachbar, padgett


----------



## XRay34

Vinsanes probably like "God damnit its a 21 point game, mavs better cut into this lead so vince dont sit out the 4th quarters, it would lower his #'s"


----------



## uptown4784

Nets by 21


----------



## Petey

Personally I'm glad the Nets built this lead with Carter struggling a bit. The shots won't always go in, or won't rim out. When the others cool down, if they do, hopefully that's when Carter's shots are falling.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets, remember the Mavs blew you out last game. Return the favor & show no mercy. I feel really good about this game. Kidd is finally gonna get a win against the Mavs.


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> if we win and the cavs lose we'll be 1 game up on them.


yes, go Kobe, score 101 against LeBron :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsanes probably like "God damnit its a 21 point game, mavs better cut into this lead so vince dont sit out the 4th quarters, it would lower his #'s"


thats unnecessary.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> Personally I'm glad the Nets built this lead with Carter struggling a bit. The shots won't always go in, or won't rim out. When the others cool down, if they do, hopefully that's when Carter's shots are falling.
> 
> -Petey


Tru dat!


----------



## XRay34

uptown4784 said:


> Lets hope Heat lose



Why?

Nets have 28 loses, even if the Nets win out, I don't see the Heat winning less than 57

They clicking on all cylenders what are they 45-21? 22-4 last 26, u honestly think they going to go less than .500 here on out?


----------



## Omega

uptown4784 said:


> Lets hope Heat lose


 one of the only times ill root for the knicks. =]


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

18-39 - Nets


----------



## fruitcake

wow blowouts on ABC today

lakers up 16

nets up 21


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Personally I'm glad the Nets built this lead with Carter struggling a bit. The shots won't always go in, or won't rim out. When the others cool down, if they do, hopefully that's when Carter's shots are falling.
> 
> -Petey


Smart words. Petey you are a like a sage


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> Why?
> 
> Nets have 28 loses, even if the Nets win out, I don't see the Heat winning less than 57
> 
> They clicking on all cylenders what are they 45-21? 22-4 last 26, u honestly think they going to go less than .500 here on out?



Says the Heat fan


----------



## GM3

Kidd hits

39-18 Nets

21 point lead

10 second chance points

Daniels fouled by Murray, non shooting

Kidd, Vaughn, Zoran, Murray, Cliffy

Stackhouse misses

Cliffy misses


----------



## neoxsupreme

fruitcake said:


> if we win and the cavs lose we'll be 1 game up on them.


Lakers are winning 42-27.


----------



## Petey

I hate ABC, I have to watch this off their HD feed now, and I HATE LETTERBOXED TV.

39-18, Nets.

Another Mavs turnover, Nets turn it right back.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

take vaughn out now


----------



## Omega

fruitcake said:


> wow blowouts on ABC today
> 
> lakers up 16
> 
> nets up 21


 just how i wanted it. cept with nets actually being shown!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

lebron james is a human bulldozer.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsanes probably like "God damnit its a 21 point game, mavs better cut into this lead so vince dont sit out the 4th quarters, it would lower his #'s"


haha, carter15nets you are funny, but it's might be true.

vinsane is a vc fan more than you


----------



## big furb

neoxsupreme said:


> Nets, remember the Mavs blew you out last game. Return the favor & show no mercy. I feel really good about this game. Kidd is finally gonna get a win against the Mavs.


Hey, hey, hey!!!! Are you trying to jinx us or something?!?! Don't ever make statements like this until the game is well in hand, it always ends up biting you in the a$$. Now, lets go Nets!!! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## GM3

Vaughn steals it but loses it

Vaughn fouls, non shooting

39-18 Nets

Krstic and Carter come back in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad is unstopable


----------



## XRay34

How good is Krstic


----------



## Petey

Dirk to Stack... oh too bad Stack is on the bench. LOL

Carter to Curly, Curly HITS AGAIN!

NENAD KRSTIC SHOW!

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Dirk passes to Stackhouse who is on the bench.

Krstic hits

41-18

Payback is a *****!


----------



## fruitcake

hahahah damon jones finally hits a three and he is all pumped up.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

18-41 - Nets


----------



## jarkid

fruitcake said:


> lebron james is a human bulldozer.


yes, i don't like lebron, unless he is a net.


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic is not ****in human


----------



## Petey

Dirk hits, and pulls the Mavs back to down 21. LOL

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Nenad Go For 40


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zoran taking Dirk to school!


----------



## XRay34

AHH Zoran schooled Dirk

43-20 NJ


----------



## Petey

Hey Zoran drives, stops, spins, and lays it in over Dirk. LOL

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

ZZZZZ for 2
(nice shot on Dirk)

20-43 - Nets


----------



## GM3

Dirk hits

41-20 Nets

Nets shooting 50% Mavs shooting 25%

Zoran with a pretty move scores on Dirk

43-20 Nets

Powell gets fouled, Krstic (1st)


----------



## Jizzy

Zoran just embarresed Dirk!!!!!!!!!

Bill Walton "Now that's just embarrasing" to Dirk


----------



## XRay34

if that was VC, they would have let it go, but its some scrub named powell, they have to call the foul.

close out the half...up 23 with 5 min to go


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> Powell gets fouled, Krstic *(1st)*


Thought it was his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nenad killing it once again. Man has he been hot of late or what.


----------



## fruitcake

wow lets hold the mavs to 25 at the half (they are 9th in the league in scoring)


----------



## ghoti

Zoran schooling Nowitzki has to be one of the highlights of the season.

That was awesomeness!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

So the Mavs only have 20 points, is it good defense or bad offense causing this?


----------



## GM3

Stat update

New Jersey Nets <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-1" align="left">







J. Kidd</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-1">10:43</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-1">3-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-1">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-1">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-1">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-1">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-1">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-1">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-1">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-1">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-1">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-2" align="left">







V. Carter</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-2">12:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-2">2-9</td>  <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-2">1-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-2">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-2">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-2">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-2">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-2">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-3" align="left">







J. Collins</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-3">07:24</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-3">4</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-3">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-3">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-3">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-4" align="left">







R. Jefferson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-4">12:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-4">5-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-4">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-4">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-4">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-4">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-4">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-4">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-4">12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-5" align="left">







N. Krstic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-5">12:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-5">6-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-5">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-5">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-5">7</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-5">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-5">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-5">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-5">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-5">12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-6" align="left">







C. Robinson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-6">04:36</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-6">2-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-6">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-7" align="left">







J. Vaughn</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-7">01:17</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0-1</td>  <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-7">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-8" align="left">







Z. Planinic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-8">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-8">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-8">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-8">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-8">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-8">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-8">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-9" align="left">







L. Murray</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-9">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-10" align="left">







S. Padgett</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-10">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-10">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-10">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-10">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-11" align="left">







B. Nachbar</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-12" align="left">







A. Wright</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0020500979">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0020500979">19-37</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0020500979">2-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0020500979">3-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0020500979">6</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0020500979">14</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0020500979">20</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0020500979">14</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0020500979">7</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0020500979">5</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0020500979">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0020500979">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0020500979">43</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">51.4%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">40.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">100%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 3</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 3</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## fruitcake

i just saw the kidd to rj alleyoop

SICKKK PASS FROM KIDD


----------



## Omega

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> So the Mavs only have 20 points, is it good defense or bad offense causing this?


 good d causing bad o. yeah baby


----------



## uptown4784

Zoran with the move


----------



## XRay34

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> So the Mavs only have 20 points, is it good defense or bad offense causing this?


NEts are a good defensive team, they played good team D but Dallas is missing makable shots

so i would say 50/50


----------



## Jizzy

Steve "Snapper" Jones is getting very tiresome. he is wishing the Mavs will get back into this game and said the lead will be under double digits by Halftime


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Krstic is not ****in human


believe me, Krstic is the next Tim Duncan + Dirk Nowitzki + Kevin Garnett + Chris Bosh +.....


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Mavs shooting like 25 %. The Nets held the Blazers to 5 4th quarter points now this. Wow! Go Nets. Hopefully the Nets discovered how good they can be defensively & keep this up.


----------



## mjm1

****, stop fouling.


----------



## fruitcake

if jason powell hits the second free throw he will be tied for the team lead in poitns (4)


----------



## Vinsane

did u guys see that candice parker girl she dunked twice in a game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> So the Mavs only have 20 points, is it good defense or bad offense causing this?


 some of both.


----------



## fruitcake

crap dirk is on fire.


----------



## Omega

Vinsane said:


> did u guys see that candice parker girl she dunked twice in a game


 whos that?


----------



## GM3

Powell hits both

43-22 Nets

Under 5 remaining

Offensive foul on Nets, **** Vince hit the 3 too.

Dirk gets the roll

43-24 Nets

Planinic misses 3

Zoran steals it and draws foul on Dirk(1st)


----------



## Petey

DAMNIT...

They are doubling Krstic now.

Zoran w/ the steal, drives at Dirk, fouled... Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

oh my god zoran misses both ft's


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice move by Vince right there.


----------



## GM3

misses both

Carter gets teh bucket and the foul!

45-24 Nets

VC will shoot 1


----------



## jarkid

damn, mavs is going to come back.


----------



## ZÆ

oooo
VC for 2+the foul

24-45 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy

And 1, Mother****ers


----------



## fruitcake

haha kwame brown blows

vc with the and1?


----------



## Petey

Zoran misses both.

Krstic w/ the offensive board.

Out to Carter, Carter hits, Dampier shooting foul.

RJ in for Zoran.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

HAH Marc Cuban looks sick to his stomach


----------



## Petey

Cuban is not happy.

Carter hits.

Terry misses, Mavs offensive board.

Mavs misses, Dirk board, Dirk stripped, Mavs ball as it went out of boards.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Shooting foul on Dirk, Zoran draws the foul ! but missed both ~~! DAMMIT , good job , ZORAN.

and KRSTIC O-Reb.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ for three!


----------



## ZÆ

3 for RJ

24-49 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

49-24 Nj


----------



## mjm1

Why The **** Are You Fouling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

Anyone know what the nets record has been since Zoran was reinserted on the team


----------



## XRay34

jason collins with the worst foul ever

dirk nowitzki and 1

hes catching fire.


----------



## fruitcake

nenad get that double double at the half! (12-9 right now)

RJ FOR THREE

damn dirk

we are up 23.


----------



## GM3

Carter hits, Cuban is on the house!

46-24 Nets

Terry misses

Daniels misses, but Dirk gets it, side out

Krsitc gets rebound

RJ gets the 3 

49-24 Nets

Dirk gets the bucket and the foul, stupid foul.

49-26 Nets

will shoot 1 after Time Out.


----------



## Petey

Terry misses, Krstic board.

Jefferson rains the 3.

*The Nenad Krstic Show update:

12 points, 6/10, 9 boards, 2 assists.*

Collins with a bad foul on Dirk, hits, to the line.
*
Mavs -23!

-Petey*


----------



## Jizzy

LOL Jason Collins. That made me laugh


----------



## XRay34

Hbwoy said:


> Anyone know what the nets record has been since Zoran was reinserted on the team


4-0 5-0 if we win today

he was reinserted during hornets game


----------



## ghoti

Nenad has 9 rebounds.


----------



## jarkid

Nice, I Love Nets.


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> Nenad has 9 rebounds.


Krstic has been playing extremely well these last few games. He has improved remarkably!


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> damn, mavs is going to come back.


Yeah espect the Mavs to make a run but hopefully the Nets can stave them off. Would you rather us be down? I like our lead.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Terry misses, Krstic board.
> 
> Jefferson rains the 3.
> 
> *The Nenad Krstic Show update:
> 
> 12 points, 6/10, 9 boards, 2 assists.*
> 
> Collins with a bad foul on Dirk, hits, to the line.
> *
> Mavs -23!
> 
> -Petey*


Dude...you know if Vinsane was doing a "Vince Carter Show update" you'd be making fun of him right now.


----------



## fruitcake

the refs love lebron james. they always bail him out with the foul call.


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> damn, mavs is going to come back.


Yeah expect the Mavs to make a run but hopefully the Nets can stave them off. Would you rather us be down? I like our lead.


----------



## GM3

A bit over 3 remaining

Jackson showing nets some love.


----------



## ghoti

jarkid said:


> Nice, I Love Nets.


LOL.

Me too.


----------



## Jizzy

MarK Jackson repping the Nets so hard


----------



## XRay34

Maybe its the Tri-State Area?
Mavericks did lose to the Knicks @ MSG earlier this year.

They can';t be this bad from their 52-14 record.


----------



## XRay34

5-0 Run by Dallas

49-29 now

VC 3-11, mostly wild misses, I hate when he does this he thinks its street ball


----------



## fruitcake

vince you tool


----------



## GM3

Dirk makes it

49-27 Nets

Under 3 to play

VC misses

Marshall hits inside

49-29 Nets

Kidd hits, nice!

51-29 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

29-51 - Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ with the dunk on the break. 17 points already for him.


----------



## ZÆ

RJ on the flush

29-53 - Nets


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Dude...you know if Vinsane was doing a "Vince Carter Show update" you'd be making fun of him right now.


LOL

True, difference is I can ban him for his comments.

Dirk hits.

Nets respond!

Mavs turn it over, Kidd out to RJ. RJ w/ the slam.

Nets +24.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

RJ with the stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

LOL, Lamond Murray just rejected Stackhouse


----------



## GM3

Marhsall loses it

RJ with the slam!

53-29 Nets

Stackhouse will go to the line

Stackhouse hits both

53-31 Nets


----------



## Petey

Murray swats Stackhouse's shot into RJ's face.

Fouled.

Stack to the line.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Stop Fouling Stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Under 1 to play

Robinson misses

Marshall draws foul on Murray, should have taken the charge!

53-31 Nets


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> LOL.
> 
> Me too.


Nets is the most gratifying NBA team.

They have the great point guard in the earth : Kidd
great shooting guard: Carter
great and Athletic SF: Jefferson
great defender: Collins
and next KG,TD:Krstic.


----------



## Omega

snapper jones can stuff this **** in his face!! yeah!


----------



## neoxsupreme

We're beating the Mavs in every statistical category.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

that would have been ridiculous if that counted.


----------



## GM3

53-32 Nets

Stackhouse fouls Vince, got the shot but before the foul


----------



## mjm1

tell me, how the **** was that not continuation?


----------



## fruitcake

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that would have been ridiculous if that counted.


what


----------



## Petey

HAHA, Carter takes an elbow to the face from Stackhouse, and throws up the 3.

Refs call it off, all Net.

32-53, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

neoxsupreme said:


> We're beating the Mavs in every statistical category.


they killing us in free throws.


----------



## Petey

Nets can't hit, Mavs can't hit.

32-53, NETS!

MAVS LOWEST SCORING HALF OF THE YEAR!

-Petey


----------



## Omega

mjm1 said:


> tell me, how the **** was that not continuation?


 the back of his jersey dont say james. thats why.... i aint even joking.


----------



## fruitcake

ok blow them away in the third quarter.


----------



## GM3

53-32 Nets

RJ on Kidd "Hes pretty good" lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Halftime*
Nets 53
Mavs 32


----------



## Phenom Z28

Looks like a great freak'n half for the Nets! Hope I get to DL or watch a replay of this game somewhere.


----------



## neoxsupreme

fruitcake said:


> they killing us in free throws.


Because the refs are being *******. They think that just cuz the Nets have a nice lead & they're playing th Mavs that they should give the Mavs breaks.


----------



## NR 1

Half Time 53-32
Very good


----------



## jarkid

it's time to Talk 50 wins.


----------



## squaleca

let me guess Vinsane we have no shot at winning unless we get vince the ball!!!


----------



## NetIncome

The Nets are up by 21 points. right? am I correct?


----------



## Omega

NetIncome said:


> The Nets are up by 21 points. right? am I correct?


 yep


----------



## SetShotWilly

jarkid said:


> it's time to Talk 50 wins.


You know this game is not over, right? please don't jinx them


----------



## neoxsupreme

I'm not watching the game. I'm just following a boxscore. How good is our bench playing? They helped maintain the lead right.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Please keep clobbering the Mavs its good for us Pistons :wink:


----------



## fruitcake

wow lebron james just took like 3 steps and got the layup and the foul. and the foul!

wow the refs are in love with lebron james.


----------



## Omega

damn i hate lebron with every particle of my being. he really irks me


----------



## jarkid

SetShotWilly said:


> You know this game is not over, right? please don't jinx them


IN NETS, WE TRUST


----------



## Omega

fruitcake said:


> wow lebron james just took like 3 steps and got the layup and the foul. and the foul!
> 
> wow the refs are in love with lebron james.


 yeah i saw that. =[


----------



## VCFSO2000

I expect a 6 minute run by the mavs to start the half.

If we tame them for that 6 minute stretch,we're in a nice position.

If we totally reject their attempt at a run,game over.


----------



## neoxsupreme

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> damn i hate lebron with every particle of my being. he really irks me


I'm watching that game instead of the Nets b/c I don't have ESPN. Bron gambles for steals like crazy. A big reason the Lakers are winning b/c he keeps losing his man for open shots.


----------



## XRay34

Nets are a good defensive team

Lakers shooting 70%, 60+ in 2nd quarter we owned them to 89, dallas 32, portland 5


----------



## XRay34

neoxsupreme said:


> I'm watching that game instead of the Nets b/c I don't have ESPN. Bron gambles for steals like crazy. A big reason the Lakers are winning b/c he keeps losing his man for open shots.



lebrons mad cool and chill

its kobe u should hate, now thats one scumbag i friggin hate with a passion. hes such a fake.


----------



## fruitcake

kobe is a god


----------



## Phenom Z28

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> damn i hate lebron with every particle of my being. he really irks me


:laugh: I can relate...

****! Kobe Bryant wow! buzzer beating 3 fadeaway out of bounds hand in his face geakdlfa [email protected]


----------



## fruitcake

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> damn i hate lebron with every particle of my being. he really irks me


ya same here..


----------



## ghoti

OK. The Nets won that quarter by 2 points.

Way to go! No let up.

Now do the same thing in the 3rd. Just a tie. That's all I'm asking.


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> lebrons mad cool and chill
> 
> *its kobe u should hate, now thats one scumbag i friggin hate with a passion. hes such a fake*.


lebron is a human bulldozer

kobe is so smooth...


----------



## fruitcake

ahmad with vince carter at half time!

good i can see something about the nets on ABC


----------



## Vinsane

Vince will be on Access Ahmad


----------



## HB

Didnt know Vince was going to be on access with Ahmad at halftime


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets are a good defensive team
> 
> Lakers shooting 70%, 60+ in 2nd quarter we owned them to 89, dallas 32, portland 5


of course, remeber our defense allowed Blazers got 5 points ONLY in the 4th qtr.


----------



## ghoti

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> the back of his jersey dont say james. thats why.... i aint even joking.


That ****ing Mike James!


----------



## GM3

ghoti said:


> OK. The Nets won that quarter by 2 points.
> 
> Way to go! No let up.
> 
> Now do the same thing in the 3rd. Just a tie. That's all I'm asking.


**** that! Build it!


----------



## Phenom Z28

jarkid said:


> of course, remeber our defense allowed Blazers get 5 points ONLY in the 4th qtr.


Well....I think the Blazers had just as much to do with that as the Nets did. I mean...it's the Blazers...


----------



## Omega

Carter15Nets said:


> lebrons mad cool and chill
> 
> its kobe u should hate, now thats one scumbag i friggin hate with a passion. hes such a fake.


 lebron is cocky egotistical and arrogant. i hate him. i never said i didnt hate kobe either but imo he is the lesser of the two evils


----------



## XRay34

oh crap tower records every tuesday

vinsane gonna stalk

vince u shouldnt of said that


----------



## dshiznit5044

what channel is the game on??


----------



## jarkid

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Well....I think the Blazers had just as much to do with that as the Nets did. I mean...it's the Blazers...


but no other teams can do that to Blazers, although they are blazers.


----------



## GM3

Game is on ABC.


----------



## Phenom Z28

dshiznit5044 said:


> what channel is the game on??


ABC if you're lucky.


----------



## XRay34

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> lebron is cocky egotistical and arrogant. i hate him. i never said i didnt hate kobe either but imo he is the lesser of the two evils


what did lebron do bad? i dont see arrogance

its kobe, hes anti-social no one likes him elbows his own players always starts fights with ons players

alleged for raping a girl

cheating on his wife

ratted out on shAQ

said he needs his points 5 days ago in an article even though he takes 27 shots a game

what did lebron do so bad? are u fn kidding me bro?


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> **** that! Build it!


Just a tie. I have seen the Nets give up some hellacious runs. 

I'd be happy with a 21 point lead after 3 quarters.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> oh crap tower records every tuesday
> 
> vinsane gonna stalk
> 
> vince u shouldnt of said that


you are very intrested in Vinsane :raised_ey


----------



## XRay34

and kobe tries so hard to be like jordan, they were talking about leg sleeves he was bragging he came up with the idea 1st and everyone copied him


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> and kobe tries so hard to be like jordan, they were talking about leg sleeves he was bragging he came up with the idea 1st and everyone copied him


Then Stackhouse pwned him.

"I've got tape". 

Made Kobe look like a fool.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> what did lebron do bad? *i dont see arrogance*
> 
> its kobe, hes anti-social no one likes him elbows his own players always starts fights with ons players
> 
> alleged for raping a girl
> 
> cheating on his wife
> 
> ratted out on shAQ
> 
> said he needs his points 5 days ago in an article even though he takes 27 shots a game
> 
> what did lebron do so bad? are u fn kidding me bro?


Have you ever seen his Chosen 1 tattoo on his back?


----------



## XRay34

ya stack had it on tape

kobes fashion creation went out of the books


----------



## HB

Whoo that Kidd to RJ play was awesome

Vince and Ahmad on now


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> and kobe tries so hard to be like jordan, they were talking about leg sleeves he was bragging he came up with the idea 1st and everyone copied him


Kobe walks, talks & plays like Jordan.


----------



## ghoti

People can talk about LeBron and Kobe all day long.

The Nets are better than either of their crappy teams.

Screw them.


----------



## XRay34

neoxsupreme said:


> Have you ever seen his Chosen 1 tattoo on his back?


how many tattoo's kobe have?

the chosen 1 was a nickname given to him at age 17 

do u ever see kobe interviews? he sounds so fake, almost tries to emulate jordan every possibile way off the court

kobe loves 1 person, himself.

lebron just seems cool he may have arrogance but i dont see it, even if he did, he isnt showing much arrogance for how good and young and rich he is.


----------



## XRay34

game time, stack bricks 2 shots


----------



## XRay34

time to double dirk


----------



## Jizzy

Slow start


----------



## GM3

Dirk hits

Collins misses, Krstic gets his 10th rebound

Krstic gets fouled...Dampier (2nd)

Carter hits a crazy shot

55-34 Nets

Dirk misses, Kidd knocks it out of bound, Mavs ball


----------



## Petey

Walton loves the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> People can talk about LeBron and Kobe all day long.
> 
> The Nets are better than either of their crappy teams.
> 
> Screw them.


you are right. NBA always hypes AI, Dirk, LeBron, Kobe, and ignores Kidd, Carter, and Nets. DAMMIT


----------



## XRay34

abc has us 34-38


----------



## GM3

RJ knocks it out but Nets ball

Carter gets inside but loses ball and cant get it in

Stakhouse misses 3 bad, Dirk trying to rebound but cant, no over teh back? wtf

Kidd gets fouled


----------



## XRay34

Petey said:


> Walton loves the Nets.
> 
> -Petey



Ya cause RJ

Hes from Arizona and also best friends with Luke Walton


----------



## Petey

Stackhouse air balls the 3.

Dirk goes over Collins back, no call as it was going out of bounds anyway.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

vince trying to take it inside but they never call the foul.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Did anyone see the ABC Lakers @ Cavs halftime show. VC was interviewed by Amhad Rashad & he said that after his NBA playing days are over, he'd like to join the pro bowlers' tour. LOL.


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Ya cause RJ
> 
> Hes from Arizona and also best friends with Luke Walton


College roommates too.

But he loves Nenad Krstic.

Carter is getting his shots now.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

vince hits- 57- 34


----------



## GM3

Vince hits

57-34 Nets

Terry gets inside and hits

57-36 Nets

Carter cant git it but Krstic keeps it alive

RJ gets fouled


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad with 12 points and 11 rebounds. Very nice.


----------



## Petey

Krstic with 2 offensive boards in the 3rd already.

11 boards, 12 points.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

nenad with the o rebound gets the doubel double!

SOMEBODY GIVE PLAY BY PLAY


----------



## GM3

Dirk slaps it off Krstic's legs, Mavs ball

Dirk is fuming! lol


----------



## fruitcake

3rd team foul on mavs already.


----------



## mjm1

nets attack the rim already.


----------



## GM3

Dampier gets foule by Krstic (3rd)

will shoot 2, hits both

57-38 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Dirk slaps it off Krstic's legs, Mavs ball
> 
> Dirk is fuming! lol


 hhaha, yeah, he looked pissed


----------



## jarkid

Curly - The Beast.


----------



## mjm1

Call The ****ing Timeout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

7-0 Run

Lead down to 16


----------



## Petey

Krstic turnover, bad foul on Krstic, Dampier to the line.

Hits both.

Dampier w/ the block.

Nets +19.

Dirk w/ the 3.

Foul on Dallas.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

RJ gets blocked

Dirk gets 3

57-41 Nets

Rj gets fouled, wow on the steal too.

7-0 Run dallas

Dirk hits 5/6. 

Nets Take Time Out.


----------



## Vinsane

see what i mean nets better start goin to vc more only player to score this period for us


----------



## fruitcake

Crap!

4 team fouls on the mavs.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ahhhhh crap....


----------



## justasking?

Score please?


----------



## mjm1

attack attack attack THE RIM, they already have 4 team fouls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca

Vinsane said:


> see what i mean nets better start goin to vc more only player to score this period for us




hes the onlly player to have taken a shot!!!


----------



## GM3

57-41 Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

57-41 Nets, 7 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## jarkid

justasking? said:


> Score please?


57:41 Nets. TV Timeout


----------



## Petey

justasking? said:


> Score please?


41-57, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Thanks a lot guys. :cheers: 

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> hes the onlly player to have taken a shot!!!



Shhhh. Let Vinsane have his moment.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

squaleca said:


> hes the onlly player to have taken a shot!!!


kristic and rj have taken shots


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeee


----------



## XRay34

its a v c threeeee


----------



## fruitcake

how long is this stupid timeout?


----------



## fruitcake

dirk and carter both 6 for 16 now.


----------



## Petey

Carter drops a 3, Krstic assist.

Stack hits.

Jefferson strokes it.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

VC hits 3!

60-41 Nets

Stakhouse hits shot

60-43 Nets

RJ hits

62-43 Nets

Foul on RJ.

Under 7 to play


----------



## Petey

Stackhouse loses it, RJ dives on it. Jump ball.

RJ vs Dampier.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nice, Jumpball!

Dampier vs. Jefferson though


----------



## big furb

Vinsane said:


> kristic and rj have taken shots


I think they meant he's the only one that's made a shot (if not they'd look kinda stupid right now) Either way the nets problem is defense right now, not scoring. C'mon nets don't lose that defensive edge!!!


----------



## GM3

Mavs win it

Dirk hits

62-45 Nets

Kick ball on on Mavs


----------



## jarkid

ABC officially says:along kidd, carter, rj , krstic... Nets big four


----------



## Petey

RJ gets the tip, off Carter to the Mavs, Mavs dump it down to Dirk, Dirk spins, hits.

Mavs kick ball.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nets just not adjusting to dirk unreal

jason cant guard him 1/1

6/7 for dirk since the tough start


----------



## Petey

Carter, RJ, Kidd, misses the 3 at the shot clock, RJ board.

Foul called.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

How many offensive rebounds do the Nets have today?


----------



## fruitcake

meanwhile cavs cut 18 point lakers lead to 4.


----------



## fruitcake

nets in penalty?


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses 3 but Rj gets board

Foul on Terry 

RJ will shoot 2

under 6 to play.

RJ hits both

64-45 Nets.


----------



## fruitcake

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> How many offensive rebounds do the Nets have today?


10

collins has 4, nenad has 5, rj has 1.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> How many offensive rebounds do the Nets have today?


 about 10.


----------



## fruitcake

recently the mavs came back from a 20 something deficit to beat the raptors

so we better watch out.


----------



## Petey

RJ hits both FTs and Stackhouse drops a jumper.

Collins to Carter, Carter to Kidd.

Kidd to RJ, RJ misses.

Mavs drop to Dirk.

Daniels misses, Mavs O board, out to Dirk, Dirk hits as he looks at the refs as he was fouled.

Mavs -14.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

This is the nba, every team makes runs. The nets just have to hold on and then make a run of their own and put the mavs away


----------



## GM3

Stakhouse hits

64-47 Nets

Full Court Pressure on Mavs

RJ misses

Dirk hits 3

64-50 Nets

Under 5 to play

Rj hits

66-50 nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ up to 23 points now.


----------



## jarkid

18-11 Mavs RUN, be careful Nets !


----------



## XRay34

fukin dirk nowitzki is pissing me off


----------



## Vinsane

difference between nets and other teams is other teams get there bset player the ball when they need buckets


----------



## fruitcake

nenad, our catallyst in the first half- has taken 1 shot in the second half

are they still doubling him?


----------



## mjm1

Flagrant I Want Flagrant On Dampier, That ****er


----------



## XRay34

krstic broken stomach out for the year


----------



## Petey

Down to RJ, RJ pulls up... HITS!

Nets +16.

Terry misses again.

Dampier throws Krstic down, Krstic holding his back.

Dampier's 4th.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad slow to get up after Dampier throws him down, but seems okay.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> krstic broken stomach out for the year


 atleast go with a real injury if you're going to make something up.


----------



## GM3

Terry misses but Krstic fouled by Dampier (4th)

Krstic slow to get up

Krstic will shoot 2, hits both

68-50 Nets

Under 4 to play


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> difference between nets and other teams is other teams get there bset player the ball when they need buckets


It's true, Krstic hasn't touched the ball in a while.

Krstic at the line though cause Mavs were over the limit.

Krstic pushes it back at an 18 point lead.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

start going to RJ and post Krstic if he doubled kick it out


----------



## Petey

Collins fouls Dirk, Collins to the bench.

Cliff in.

Dirk misses, Krstic board.

Kidd pushing, Carter, Carter, Krstic, Krstic hits.

Finally, Nets going to their best player.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

krstic hits 20 footer all net once again

nets up 20

dirk that pos answers

now down to 18

dirk has 14 in the quarter!


----------



## jarkid

Krstic is angry, 16 points.


----------



## XRay34

Dirk might get 50 (41 in 2nd half)


----------



## Petey

Mavs miss the 3, Diop board, Dirk puts it up. Hits.

Carter drives, flips it up after the stop, hits.

Dirk takes a dive out of bounds, nice play by Cliff.

Time out.

Nets +20.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Foul on Collins, non shooting

Dirk misses

Krstic hits

70-50 Nets

Terry misses 3 but Dirk gets board and hits

70-52 Nets

Carter with a pretty one!

72-52 Nets

Dirk gets fouled hard by Cliffy.


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> It's true, Krstic hasn't touched the ball in a while.
> 
> Krstic at the line though cause Mavs were over the limit.
> 
> Krstic pushes it back at an 18 point lead.
> 
> -Petey


doesn this guy have a good sense of humor
if anyone thinks kristic is our best scorer then they r dumber than dumb and beyond stupid


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Finally, Nets going to their best player.
> 
> -Petey


:laugh: :yes:


----------



## fruitcake

hey vince drove adn scored!


----------



## XRay34

This is getting ReDIRKulous


----------



## GM3

Carter15Nets said:


> This is getting ReDIRKulous


Finch?

anyway Stat update

New Jersey Nets <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-1" align="left">







J. Kidd</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-1">18:48</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-1">4-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-1">1-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-1">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-1">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-1">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-1">8</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-1">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-1">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-1">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-1">10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-2" align="left">







V. Carter</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-2">18:38</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-2">7-17</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-2">2-4</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-2">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-2">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-2">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-2">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-2">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-2">17</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-3" align="left">







J. Collins</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-3">11:23</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-3">4</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-3">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-3">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-3">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-3">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-3">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-3">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-4" align="left">







R. Jefferson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-4">19:39</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-4">9-12</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-4">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-4">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-4">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-4">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-4">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-4">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-4">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-4">23</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-5" align="left">







N. Krstic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-5">18:19</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-5">7-12</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-5">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-5">5</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-5">7</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-5">12</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-5">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-5">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-5">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-5">16</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-6" align="left">







C. Robinson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-6">12:37</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-6">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-6">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-6">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-7" align="left">







Z. Planinic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-7">08:16</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-7">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-7">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-8" align="left">







L. Murray</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-8">05:41</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td>  <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-8">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-8">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-9" align="left">







J. Vaughn</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-9">06:39</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-9">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-9">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-9">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-9">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-10" align="left">







S. Padgett</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-10">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-10">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-10">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-10">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-11" align="left">







B. Nachbar</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-11"> </td>  <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020500979-12" align="left">







A. Wright</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020500979-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020500979-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020500979-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020500979-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020500979-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020500979-12">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0020500979">180</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0020500979">30-59</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0020500979">4-9</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0020500979">8-10</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0020500979">10</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0020500979">17</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0020500979">27</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0020500979">20</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0020500979">15</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0020500979">8</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0020500979">5</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0020500979">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0020500979">72</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">50.8%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">44.4%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">80.0%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 6</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 5</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Petey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Nets going to their best player.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: :yes:
Click to expand...

Hey, don't laugh, the Nets are the only team in the whole NBA that doesn't go to their best player when they need to score.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

VC with 9 in the quarter how many points does dirk have this quarter????


----------



## CaptainFunk

Dirk is a monster...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Collins fouls Dirk, Collins to the bench.
> 
> Cliff in.
> 
> Dirk misses, Krstic board.
> 
> Kidd pushing, Carter, Carter, Krstic, Krstic hits.
> 
> Finally, Nets going to their best player.
> 
> -Petey


R_iiiiiiiiiii_ght....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Hey, don't laugh, the Nets are the only team in the whole NBA that doesn't go to their best player when they need to score.
> 
> -Petey


 the laugh was more of an in advance post for the responces this is going to get. I agree with you.


----------



## Petey

Dirk hits both.

Someone to RJ for the Alley Opp.

Was the Kidd or Krstic throwing that?

Dirk drops it in.

Nets +18.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That was a nice allyoop


----------



## XRay34

Kidd to RJ ALLY!!! and Jay Z goes "OOOH MY GOODNESS"

Dirk answers unbelievable he has 18 now in the 3rd

nets not adjusting


----------



## HB

Kobe is putting on a show in Cleveland


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Carter, Carter misses.

Mavs miss, Carter board.

Kidd and RJ just miss on another.

Benja w/ the bucket.

Nets +16.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ again! He's getting it done today


----------



## XRay34

Dirk for 3


----------



## Petey

Krstic, RJ... RJ for 3!!!

Dirk drops a 3. Dirk has 19 in the quarter.

Nets +16.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

RJ for 3


----------



## mjm1

someone take out dirk's knees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! only kidding


----------



## GM3

Dirk hits both

Kidd to RJ!

74-54 Nets

Dirk hits

74-56 Nets.

Under 2 to play

Carter misses 3

Terry misses 3

Kidd to Rj but no, damn!

Mavs hit

74-58 Nets

Too much fun!

RJ hits!

Beyonce is so beautiful, lucky Jay Z!

77-58 Nets

Dirk hits

77-61 Nets

Carter misses but keeps it alive

Rj loses it but Dirk misses it, wow almost! 

77-61 Nets

16 point lead.

Can our streak stay alive?


----------



## Petey

LOL, Carter misses, Carter board, out to Cliff, drops to RJ, Dirk with the steal on RJ, Dirk 3/4 off the back board.

End of the quarter.

61-77, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

up 16...


----------



## jarkid

NOWITZKI is on fire.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Wow Dirk can sure recover from a bad start


----------



## ghoti

Lost that quarter by 5.

Not too bad, but that tie I asked for would have been a lot better.


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> someone take out dirk's knees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! only kidding




I'm not sure you are just kidding :raised_ey


----------



## Vinsane

Vince has to score in the final period no one is gonna stop dirk then they got terry and stackhouse


----------



## Vinsane

SHEED! said:


> Wow Dirk can sure recover from a bad start


yeah his teammates know they need him


----------



## XRay34

After 3
Dirk Nowitzki 28 Points
Jason Collins 0 Points

-28 from the PF position

Good D jason collins....


----------



## fruitcake

mavs were down 17 against the raps after three and they won.

http://www.nba.com/games/20060225/TORDAL/boxscore.html

please frank dont go to the bench too early.


----------



## GM3

Grandmazter3 said:


> Dirk hits both
> 
> Kidd to RJ!
> 
> 74-54 Nets
> 
> Dirk hits
> 
> 74-56 Nets.
> 
> Under 2 to play
> 
> Carter misses 3
> 
> Terry misses 3
> 
> Kidd to Rj but no, damn!
> 
> Mavs hit
> 
> 74-58 Nets
> 
> Too much fun!
> 
> RJ hits!
> *
> Beyonce is so beautiful, lucky Jay Z!*
> 
> 77-58 Nets
> 
> Dirk hits
> 
> 77-61 Nets
> 
> Carter misses but keeps it alive
> 
> Rj loses it but Dirk misses it, wow almost!
> 
> 77-61 Nets
> 
> 16 point lead.
> 
> Can our streak stay alive?


Beyonce distracted me i forgot to press enter lol.


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> I'm not sure you are just kidding :raised_ey


are you a moron, seriously. i was kidding, no human being should ever hope for another to suffer.


----------



## justasking?

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## NetIncome

The Nets are not the Raptors.


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> Dirk hits both
> 
> Kidd to RJ!
> 
> 74-54 Nets
> 
> Dirk hits
> 
> 74-56 Nets.
> 
> Under 2 to play
> 
> Carter misses 3
> 
> Terry misses 3
> 
> Kidd to Rj but no, damn!
> 
> Mavs hit
> 
> 74-58 Nets
> 
> Too much fun!
> 
> RJ hits!
> 
> *Beyonce is so beautiful, lucky Jay Z!*
> 
> 77-58 Nets
> 
> Dirk hits
> 
> 77-61 Nets
> 
> Carter misses but keeps it alive
> 
> Rj loses it but Dirk misses it, wow almost!
> 
> 77-61 Nets
> 
> 16 point lead.
> 
> Can our streak stay alive?


Nice way to sneak that in... LOL

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> Vince has to score in the final period no one is gonna stop dirk then they got terry and stackhouse


7-19 

That's no good.

If he "takes over" he better take really easy shots.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Ugh. What the hell happened to our defense? Dirk is going wild. We better D up in the 4th.


----------



## squaleca

Rj has more than kobe!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly

ghoti said:


> 7-19
> 
> That's no good.
> 
> If he "takes over" *he better take really easy shots.*


I don't think any team will let him do that lol


----------



## HB

Does Frank ever employ double teaming


----------



## GM3

1st. play RJ to Carter loses it!

Stackhouse misses

Vaughn, Carter, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic

Carter misses

Mavs cant hit

Krstic gets fouled, non shooting


----------



## Petey

Nets-Mavs trading misses.

Krstic board. On the other end, Krstic thrown to the ground.

Carter drives and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> Rj has more than kobe!!!


At the moment has as many as Dirk and has taken 7 less shots.

Carter hits the free throws.

Dirk misses, RJ board.

Vaughn misses.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

fu frank


----------



## GM3

Carter fouled will shoot 2

Carter gets the friendly roll on the 1st and hits the 2nd straight up

79-61 Nets

Dirk misses 3, if he made that one, well wow

Vaughn misses

Dirk hits

79-63 Nets

Under 10 to play

Krstic misses

Terry hits

79-65 Nets

9:06 to play


----------



## mjm1

New Jersey What The **** Are You Doing!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Terry finishes in the lane, Nets lead down to 14.

Frank calles time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

so anyone think vince needs to shoot more both rj and kristic have showed numerous times that they can have a good game for 3 quarters but dissapear when it counts


----------



## squaleca

yes thank god the nets are not the raptors!!!!!11


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> so anyone think vince needs to shoot more both rj and kristic have showed numerous times that they can have a good game for 3 quarters but dissapear when it counts


krstic carried us through the fourth quarter just two games ago, please stop talking before you further humiliate yourself


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> so anyone think vince needs to shoot more both rj and kristic have showed numerous times that they can have a good game for 3 quarters but dissapear when it counts


First of are you really 17, you keep saying the same things over and over again.

Secondly where is Jason Kidd, put in Kidd now!


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> yes thank god the nets are not the raptors!!!!!11




What the hell are you talking about? lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> so anyone think vince needs to shoot more both rj and kristic have showed numerous times that they can have a good game for 3 quarters but dissapear when it counts


 no.

I think they should look for the best shot, regardless of who it is shooting it.


----------



## fruitcake

um why is vince coming out of the game?


----------



## XRay34

Zoran is sick


----------



## Jizzy

Zoran beaking ankles


----------



## Petey

Mavs w/ the block, Zoran pulls it out, drives and hits the layup.

Krstic drives and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

yeah take your main scorer out


----------



## XRay34

Dirk again wow

32 now


----------



## GM3

Planinic misses, but comes back and hits

81-65 Nets

Dirk overpowers our whole frontcourt and hits

81-67 nets

Kidd, Planinic, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic


----------



## Petey

Zoran misses, Mavs board.

Dirk pulls up, fakes, Krstic in the air, Dirk to the line for 3.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Oh My God Oh My God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Put Collins to Dirk !!! He is our best defender !!

and nice Zoran


----------



## XRay34

dirk to the line for 3

could cut it down to 11


----------



## GM3

Under 8 to play 

Dirk gets fouled by Krstic (4th)

will shoot 3 ****!

hits all

81-70 Nets

7:41 to play


----------



## fruitcake

i warned frank....dont go to the stupid bench too early...


----------



## Vinsane

we'll see how important mr carter is


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane will u stfu already bout vc hes 7-19


----------



## mjm1

**** You Dirk **** You


----------



## Jizzy

Dirk is unstoppable


----------



## XRay34

omfg dirk is sick shades of larry bird


----------



## Petey

Dirk hits all 3, Kidd responds.

Nets +13!

Dirk spins, fades and hits.

Mavs -11!

Kidd w/ another bucket.

Kidd is 6 of 8.

-Petey


----------



## STUCKEY!

Wow Dirk is unstoppable its amazing


----------



## NetIncome

it would be nice if the two of you took a break.


----------



## Petey

Kidd steal... clear path foul again by Terry.

Frank brings RJ and Carter back now.

Kidd to the line, hits.

Nets +14!

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Dirk Nowitzki now has a season high 37

Pretty low for a season high when you average 26 PPG


----------



## GM3

Kidd hits

83-70 Nets

Dirk hits

83-72 Nets

Under 7 to play

Kidd hits

85-72 Nets

Kidd steals it from Terry but gets fouled, nice!

Kidd will get FT and possesion

Kidd, Planinic, Carter, Cliffy, Krstic


----------



## HB

What they really need now is defense? Dirk is virtually carrying the Mavs team


----------



## Petey

Zoran drives, Terry w/ his 5th, Mavs 4th... 6:25 to play.

Zoran misses the 1st.

Zoran misses the 2nd.

Nets offensive.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kidd hits FT

Planinic draws foul, almost a steal, will shoot 2

Planinic misses both but we get the board

86-72 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

Zoran misses both free throws

0 for 4 tonight


----------



## Vinsane

planiic sux


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Cliff, misses, Dirk board, Dirk falling out of bounds, but gets the time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

get zoran out of the game, NOW. IF you cant make free throws at 6-6, you are not an nba player!


----------



## HB

Come on Zoran, you can make those


----------



## GM3

Carter15Nets said:


> Dirk Nowitzki now has a season high 37
> 
> Pretty low for a season high when you average 26 PPG


He plays team ball and shows up when they need him.


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> get zoran out of the game, NOW. IF you cant make free throws at 6-6, you are not an nba player!



Shaq misses free thorws so he's probably not NBA ready


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> Shaq misses free thorws so he's probably not NBA ready


i said if you ARE 6 FOOT 6 GUARD. Reading comprehension child.


----------



## XRay34

Grandmazter3 said:


> He plays team ball and shows up when they need him.


ya not bashing him just saying pretty low for a season high when u avg 26 and its game #67

rather have that thAN someone dropping 81 and being .500 cause 1 player decides to take 27 shots a game when rest of ur team on this season is shooting 49%


----------



## GM3

6:07 to play


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Shaq misses free thorws so he's probably not NBA ready


you said what i just want to say.


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> i said if you ARE 6 FOOT 6 GUARD. Reading comprehension child.




VC has missed fts in other games, RJ has also.


----------



## squaleca

Grandmazter3 said:


> He plays team ball and shows up when they need him.




yea VC had 38 against the bucks!!


----------



## jmk

mjm1 said:


> i said if you ARE 6 FOOT 6 GUARD. Reading comprehension child.


I remember not too long ago Vince shooting horribly from the FT line. Not ready?


----------



## XRay34

omfg they switched to laker/cavs game


----------



## Petey

OMG this is horrible, ABC just cut to Lakers vs Cavs.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784

lol I was about to say I think they going back to nets vs mavs


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> VC has missed fts in other games, RJ has also.


vince shoots 83% from the line in Crunchtime 
paul pierce shoots 61%.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg they switched to laker/cavs game


 for 2 seconds during a timeout


----------



## Jizzy

jmk said:


> I remember not too long ago Vince shooting horribly from the FT line. Not ready?




Same thing I stated


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg they switched to laker/cavs game


haha


----------



## fruitcake

travelling on dampier

carter misses a layup.

daniles rebound.,


----------



## XRay34

VC 7/20 now


----------



## Petey

Out of the Mavs timeout, Damiper travels.

Zoran bring it down.

Carter misses.

Mavs miss, Dampier called on offensive goaltending / interfernce.

Nets ball. LOL

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter, what is your problem. A fadeaway in transition, are you on crack cocaine?


----------



## fruitcake

or carter misses 16 foot jumper

dampier turnoover

rj in for zoran.


----------



## Petey

RJ, Kidd, RJ...

Carter, drives, fouled by Dampier.

Carter to the line.

Dampier's 5th.

Amrstrong and Krstic in.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

vc misses 1st????


----------



## GM3

Under 6 to play

Dampier gets the shot but traveled

Carter misses

offensive interferece on Dampier

Kidd, Carter, RJ, Cliffy, Collins

Carter gets fouled by Dampier (5th)

Carter will shoot 2

Carter hits both

88-72 Nets


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> carter, what is your problem. A fadeaway in transition, are you on crack cocaine?


lmao...hahaha


----------



## fruitcake

no he hjts it. stupid gamechannel.

and the second---he has 21


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> vc misses 1st????


 No. Carter hits both.

Dirk coming cross the lane, foul on Collins?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

please stop FOULING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Dirk gets fouled by Collins (5th..I think)

under 5

Dampier gets fouled by Krstic (5th)


----------



## mjm1

what is there problem?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Petey

Mavs miss, Krstic called on his 5th holding.

Dirk to Stack, misses, Krstic board.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nenad gets the friendly roll! Back up 18


----------



## XRay34

Nets win


----------



## fruitcake

go nenad i want to see 3 20 point scorers today!


----------



## squaleca

game over!!!! wahoo 5 straight!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GM3

Mavs miss, Krstic with the board

Krstic with the roll, all the way up and in lol

90-72 Nets

Mavs miss

Carter fouled will shoot 2


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic gets the bounce!

Daniels misses, RJ board.

Carter drives, fouled.

Nets +18!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Nets should be glad the mavs are in the west. Imagine seeing Dirk 3 or 4 times a season


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets win


wow if you jinx this......


----------



## XRay34

ya games over dirk pulled


----------



## squaleca

i think frank should start resting the starters alot more cause we aint going anywhere were stuck at #3!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter drops both.

Dirk sits now.

Mavs giving up?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

amazing how vince gets his 24, 6 and 4 even on horrid shooting nights

he has 23, 6 and 3 right now.


----------



## GM3

Carter hits both

92-72 

Under 4 to play

Dirk sits

Mavs lose it

Cliffy couldnt finish but redeems himself with the board and lay up! lol

Nets up 22


----------



## Petey

LOL, Mavs turn it over.

Cliff steal, RJ, Cliff, RJ, Cliff, misses, Cliff O Board, hits.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Yeah!!! Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## XRay34

6 points away from 1st 100 point game in regulation since feb 4th


----------



## ghoti

SetShotWilly said:


> I don't think any team will let him do that lol


He got to the rim at will, so he did a great job.

I guess he wasn't too tired to penetrate tonight.


----------



## jmk

fruitcake said:


> vince shoots 83% from the line in Crunchtime
> paul pierce shoots 61%.


Paul Pierce has been the best player in the league the 2nd half of the season. There's no point comparing the two.


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> i think frank should start resting the starters alot more cause we aint going anywhere were stuck at #3!!!!!!!


In the playoffs, teams get home court based on record.

So even if we are #3, and the team who is #6 has a better record, we play more games on the road.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

3:40 to play

94-72


----------



## ghoti

Yay! I bet 20 "NBA Credits" on the Nets in this game.

Good Job, Nets!


----------



## fruitcake

i am still puzzled why wright isn't in the lineup?

can anybody tell me if he's injured?


----------



## NetIncome

Is it Boki time?


----------



## fruitcake

jmk said:


> Paul Pierce has been the best player in the league the 2nd half of the season. There's no point comparing the two.


whoa calm down. pierce was just somebody i used to compare with. there are many players who can't make free throws down the stretch, vince is not one of them.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jmk said:


> Paul Pierce has been the best player in the league the 2nd half of the season. There's no point comparing the two.


Oh well.


----------



## DevonTheGreat

Yeah, this is as good of an opportunity as any to throw Boki into the fire for a few minutes.


----------



## Pj5

Congrats to the Nets fans. Your team knew how to take advantage of an injury riddled Mavs team tonight... unlike Cleveland, Houston and Washington.
Dirk was great.. his team mates just weren't there to back him up.


----------



## big furb

fruitcake said:


> amazing how vince gets his 24, 6 and 4 even on horrid shooting nights
> 
> he has 23, 6 and 3 right now.


Yup, the guy still finds ways to contribute even when his shots not dropping, and yet he still gets hated on. Anyway, great game all around by the nets. Dirk got his but the other Mavs were shut down, great defensive effort. RJ should be player of the game


----------



## Phenom Z28

fruitcake said:


> whoa calm down. pierce was just somebody i used to compare with. there are many players who can't make free throws down the stretch, vince is not one of them.


He takes anything positive said about Carter as a personal attack...


----------



## fruitcake

cavs closing in down the stretch

lets see if lebron starts choking again.


----------



## GM3

3:31 to play

94-72 

Mavs get fouled and hit both

94-74 Nets

Carter misses

Krstic blocks Armstrong

Armstrong hits

idiot rumsfeld, we beat Miami twice!


----------



## XRay34

Vince 7 for 23

What do you have to say Vinsane?


----------



## mjm1

carter DONT GET HURT DONT GET HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

... Carter goes for the show, misses, is fouled?

On the ground.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

krstic blocked !


----------



## fruitcake

vince trying to pad his stats but can't.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

All the bench players coming in.


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets have beaten all the elite teams @ least once except for the Spurs. And the Suns.


----------



## fruitcake

so wright is in the game.


----------



## Petey

Zoran, Vaughn, Wright, Murray, Padgett in.

I think it's game.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

lebron james 0 for 3 in the 4th quarter, flip murray 6 for 6 for 13 points

cavs down 1.


----------



## XRay34

nets wont score 100

looks like

chick behind RJ bangable


----------



## mjm1

vaughn get out of the nba!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

94-77 Nets

scrub time

2:18 to play

Padgett misses 3

Mavs lose it

1:56 to play

Armstrong steals it

Wright is in so he fell from the rotation drastically, cant say i blame Frank. Last game out he just looked bad.


----------



## HB

I cant believe this, Kobe is getting no respect from the refs


----------



## jmk

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> He takes anything positive said about Carter as a personal attack...


No, I don't. But the the opposite is certainly true of you. Believe it or not, Vince Carter is not a god. He doesn't play amazing every game, and as of late, he's been horrible. When Vince plays well, I give him credit. When he doesn't, I criticize. Though it's obvious that any criticism of the greatest player of all time, Vince Carter, is highly looked down upon by most posters here.


----------



## ghoti

neoxsupreme said:


> The Nets have beaten all the elite teams @ least once except for the Spurs. And the Suns.


I pray we play one of those teams in the playoffs!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> vaughn get out of the nba!!!!!!


 You're upset about him fouling in a game that is already over?


----------



## mjm1

Close Out The Mother ****ing Game


----------



## Phenom Z28

Frank took the starters out way too early.


----------



## XRay34

look at those ears!!!


----------



## AND1NBA

Pj5 said:


> Congrats to the Nets fans. Your team knew how to take advantage of an injury riddled Mavs team tonight... unlike Cleveland, Houston and Washington.
> Dirk was great.. his team mates just weren't there to back him up.


What a load of BS. Don't use injuries as an excuse why you lost. We didn't come to your board last season and use RJ being out on why the Mavs swept us.


----------



## fruitcake

wow 12 point game.


----------



## Jizzy

This is hilarious


----------



## justasking?

Score please? Time?


----------



## Petey

Rawle Marshall w/ the 3.

Mavs closing. Down 9 w/ .40 to go.

7 point game.

Ugly.

-Petey


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> No, I don't. But the the opposite is certainly true of you. Believe it or not, Vince Carter is not a god. He doesn't play amazing every game, and as of late, he's been horrible. When Vince plays well, I give him credit. When he doesn't, I criticize. Though it's obvious that any criticism of the greatest player of all time, Vince Carter, is highly looked down upon by most posters here.


Meltdown?


----------



## XRay34

LMAO leads down to 6


----------



## mjm1

Close Out The Mother ****ing Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

wow 9 point game mavs with pocession.


----------



## SetShotWilly

what the ****?


----------



## GM3

12 point game

1:16 to play

Padgett miss

9 point game!

Under 1 to play

7 point game

**** bench comes in and our lead disappears.

Padgett gets fouled hits both

96-87 Nets.


----------



## Petey

OUR BENCH STINKS...

It was just a damn 20 point lead.

Padgett hits the FT.

11th point off the bench.

12th point off the bench.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AND1NBA said:


> What a load of BS. Don't use injuries as an excuse why you lost. We didn't come to your board last season and use RJ being out on why the Mavs swept us.


 He wasn't making an excuse, atleast I didn't think he was.

The Mavs have been banged up and teams haven't taken advantage. The Nets did what they had to to win.


----------



## mjm1

lawrence frank is an absolute moron!


----------



## XRay34

96-87 Nets with 30.3

Mavericks ball after the timeout

What an utter joke Frank has become. Takes starts out with 2:30


----------



## fruitcake

you know dirk is capable of 10 points in 30 seconds.


----------



## jarkid

MJM1 is very angry.........

****ing the damn BENCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

Frank took out the starters too early.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Unbelievable. As SOON as the starters go off the court the lead gets chopped 2/3's.

BTW, Cavs on a 15-0 run after a Lebron 3.


----------



## GM3

30 secs left in the clock

9 point game, Dirk is back in!

Dirk misses 3 but Wright gets the board


----------



## NetIncome

mjm1 said:


> Close Out The Mother ****ing Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Would you guys relax?


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Meltdown?


No. I think jmk has a legit point.

Dirk misses a 3.

Wright w/ the board.

Fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Nice defense by Murray


----------



## big furb

jmk said:


> No, I don't. But the the opposite is certainly true of you. Believe it or not, Vince Carter is not a god. He doesn't play amazing every game, and as of late, he's been horrible. When Vince plays well, I give him credit. When he doesn't, I criticize. Though it's obvious that any criticism of the greatest player of all time, Vince Carter, is highly looked down upon by most posters here.


Vince has hardly been horrible lately. A few so-so shooting efforts doesn't mean you played horribly, especially when you've contributed in other areas as vince has done. Dude's right, the team is playing well, is there really any need for your negativity?


----------



## GM3

Wright hits both

98-87 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wright drains the pressure FTs! Go young one!


----------



## XRay34

100?


----------



## Petey

Wright hits both.

Nets +11.

Armstrong shaves 2 off as he gets to the rim.

Another Mavs foul.

Zoran to the line?

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

MJM1, do you know when you are complaining and wheling with anger about the nets is collapsing, i always laugh my *** out....very funny.


----------



## GM3

17.3 to play Armstrong gets the bucket.

They foul Planinic

Planinic hits both

100-89 Nets


----------



## NetIncome

Petey said:


> No. I think jmk has a legit point.
> 
> Dirk misses a 3.
> 
> Wright w/ the board.
> 
> Fouled.
> 
> -Petey


oh please.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> 100?


 I thought that was never going to happen again this season?


----------



## fruitcake

james steps out of bounds....

tie game


----------



## Petey

Zoran hits both.

End of the game.

89-100... NETS NETS NETS!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

100-89 Final

37-28 now

6.0 game lead on Sixers with 17 to go.


----------



## GM3

We won by 11, thank god.


----------



## XRay34

wow 95-95 56 seconds thriller!!


----------



## Pj5

AND1NBA said:


> What a load of BS. Don't use injuries as an excuse why you lost. We didn't come to your board last season and use RJ being out on why the Mavs swept us.


It was poor play by Terry and Daniels that doomed this team tonight. 
4 key players were missing from the Mavs team tonight.. but they had a chance despite missing all of 'em if not for what I said in my first statement. What I was trying to say was that the NETS USED THEIR HEADS and took advantage of the fact that the Mavs are undermanned and on the road.. NOT LIKE THE CAVS, ROX, and WIZ who all lost to the same injury riddled Mavs team this week!


----------



## SetShotWilly

Phew!! .. never trust this bench


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> MJM1, do you know when you are complaining and wheling with anger about the nets is collapsing, i always laugh my *** out....very funny.


i am dramatic :banana:


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> No. I think jmk has a legit point.
> 
> -Petey


Maybe but I bet if I checked find posts by that certain poster, I wouldnt be too suprised by 3/4 of what I see on there. What I dont get though, are opinions allowed on here anymore


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> wow 95-95 56 seconds thriller!!


damn

ABC picked the more exciting game to broadcast.


----------



## NetIncome

Grandmazter3 said:


> We won by 11, thank god.



Never any doubt in my mind.


----------



## uptown4784

Cavs vs Lakers game is tie


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Yay!!! We won!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> No. I think jmk has a legit point.
> 
> Dirk misses a 3.
> 
> Wright w/ the board.
> 
> Fouled.
> 
> -Petey


It's a ridiculous point all around. I think people overly criticise Vince sometimes, but do I care? No not really, that's their opinion. Has Vince been horrible lately? Another ridiculous point...he's been subpar, but not horrible. Last ridiculous point is saying you get looked down upon by criticising Vince when it's actually true that positive criticism of Vince on here usually gets looked down upon. Especially if you do it in the same breath of negatively criticising RJ, Kidd or Krstic. So yea, it's a very ignorant point.


----------



## HB

Good win for the nets, hopefully they can carry on this momentum


----------



## fruitcake

wow they go to lamar odom not kobe at the end.

7 seconds...lets see if lebron can hit is first career gamewinner


----------



## XRay34

Odom chokes rofl

Kobe 32 FGA

95-95 7 seconds left for lechoke


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> Maybe but I bet if I checked find posts by that certain poster, I wouldnt be too suprised by 3/4 of what I see on there. What I dont get though, are opinions allowed on here anymore


Check my posts. You'll see that I praise Vince when he plays well and criticize him when he plays bad. It only seems different to you because I am almost the only one that criticizes him, and when I do, I get the same responses I have received in this thread.


----------



## mjm1

IF the bench is ever again in the game in the last 2 minutes, it will be franks head


----------



## jarkid

Go LAKERS..


----------



## XRay34

Kobe is such a gunner

32 FGA


----------



## HB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It's a ridiculous point all around. I think people overly criticise Vince sometimes, but do I care? No not really, that's their opinion. Has Vince been horrible lately? Another ridiculous point...he's been subpar, but not horrible. Last ridiculous point is saying you get looked down upon by criticising Vince when it's actually true that positive criticism of Vince on here usually gets looked down upon. Especially if you do it in the same breath of negatively criticising RJ, Kidd or Krstic. So yea, it's a very ignorant point.


Just let it go phenom, the team won.


----------



## XRay34

4.7

95-95 here we go.....


----------



## XRay34

oh god they left 3.4 for kobe not good


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> Check my posts. You'll see that I praise Vince when he plays well and criticize him when he plays bad. It only seems different to you because I am almost the only one that criticizes him, and when I do, I get the same responses I have received in this thread.


Dude there is nothing wrong with criticism. But for instance when Kidd shot 2 of 12 last time how many posts were made bashing him. Vince has bad games but do you know any of the top guards at that position shooting 50% for the season.


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> Go LAKERS..


never ever root for the lakers uke: OR kobe


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Maybe but I bet if I checked find posts by that certain poster, I wouldnt be too suprised by 3/4 of what I see on there. What I dont get though, are opinions allowed on here anymore


Sure. Opinions are allowed, and encouraged.

If you look at each poster with more than 100 posts in the Nets forum, don't think all those people would have had something good to say about Carter a few times? 

Then on the flip side, would there be posters with 100 posts or more in the Nets forum that has had nothing to say about Carter?

At times it feels like a discussion board has turned into a cheerleading squad.

jmk was make commentary on discussion as you are, and how discussion can be biased. He's claiming he is not one of them. That is all.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hbwoy said:


> Just let it go phenom, the team won.


*sigh* I s'pose. Just had to vent a little...


----------



## XRay34

96-95 here comes the Kobe GW


----------



## jarkid

damn, the Ronald Murray hit the free throw. and cavs lead by 1 now.

TRADE LAMOND MURRAY FOR RONALD MURRAY !


----------



## GM3

Kobe again misses a game winner.


----------



## XRay34

kobe chokes again

he hits 1 clutch shot in 4 attempts and people call him clutch


gee he takes ev ery potential game winner or tying shot its obvious u gonna make some


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> never ever root for the lakers uke: OR kobe


haha, MJM1 is very passionate to Nets.

But i don't like LeBron neither. we need Cavs lose so we can lead them by 1 game.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> 96-95 here comes the Kobe GW


you are the biggest jinx on this site, JUST GIVE IT THE **** UP


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> No, I don't. But the the opposite is certainly true of you. Believe it or not, Vince Carter is not a god. He doesn't play amazing every game, and as of late, he's been horrible. When Vince plays well, I give him credit. When he doesn't, I criticize. Though it's obvious that any criticism of the greatest player of all time, Vince Carter, is highly looked down upon by most posters here.


You never gives him the credits, stop lying.


----------



## jmk

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It's a ridiculous point all around. I think people overly criticise Vince sometimes, but do I care? No not really, that's their opinion. Has Vince been horrible lately? Another ridiculous point...he's been subpar, but not horrible. Last ridiculous point is saying you get looked down upon by criticising Vince when it's actually true that positive criticism of Vince on here usually gets looked down upon. Especially if you do it in the same breath of negatively criticising RJ, Kidd or Krstic. So yea, it's a very ignorant point.


In Vince's last 7 games, he's had 2 good shooting performances, 10/20 and 8/14. In his other 5, they have gone as followed: 8/22, 8/25, 7/19, 9/22, 7/22.

That's horrible shooting, numberwise. Now, it would be one thing if Vince was driving to the hole consistently. If Vince shoots 8/22, but is driving to the hole, I have no real problem with that. That's just good shots not going down. But he is not doing that. He is taking stupid shots on a constant basis. 20 foot fadeaways when he has the time to set his feet and take an actual shots. Closely guarded 25 footers when he should be going to the hole. 

The reason you think positive talk of Vince Carter is looked down upon while criticizing RJ, Kidd, and Krstic is because the latter 3 have been outstanding lately.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Sure. Opinions are allowed, and encouraged.
> 
> If you look at each poster with more than 100 posts in the Nets forum, don't think all those people would have had something good to say about Carter a few times?
> 
> Then on the flip side, would there be posters with 100 posts or more in the Nets forum that has had nothing to say about Carter?
> 
> * At times it feels like a discussion board has turned into a cheerleading squad.*
> 
> jmk was make commentary on discussion as you are, and how discussion can be biased. He's claiming he is not one of them. That is all.
> 
> -Petey


Like with you and Krstic in this thread? It's a cheerleading squad for every player on the Nets most of the time.


----------



## big furb

Some nets fans are rather unstable. In the midst of a 5 game winning streak, capped off by a dominant effort against a mavs team hat has been killing the nets, and yet fans here do nothing but whine, complain and argue with one another. Geez, instead of complaining and overreacting to every single negative, try focusing a little bit more on the positives


----------



## XRay34

stfu mjm im not laker fan i hate kobe


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Sure. Opinions are allowed, and encouraged.
> 
> If you look at each poster with more than 100 posts in the Nets forum, don't think all those people would have had something good to say about Carter a few times?
> 
> Then on the flip side, would there be posters with 100 posts or more in the Nets forum that has had nothing to say about Carter?
> 
> At times it feels like a discussion board has turned into a cheerleading squad.
> 
> jmk was make commentary on discussion as you are, and how discussion can be biased. He's claiming he is not one of them. That is all.
> 
> -Petey


You are probably right Petey, no qualms.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Like with you and Krstic in this thread? It's a cheerleading squad for every player on the Nets most of the time.


Yes.

And honestly it was in response to the actions of a certain other poster in this thread, as was my comment about the best player on the Nets getting shots.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> haha, MJM1 is very passionate to Nets.
> 
> But i don't like LeBron neither. we need Cavs lose so we can lead them by 1 game.


it doesnt matter, unless we meet them in the conference finals.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

big furb said:


> Some nets fans are rather unstable. In the midst of a 5 game winning streak, capped off by a dominant effort against a mavs team hat has been killing the nets, and yet fans here do nothing but whine, complain and argue with one another. Geez, instead of complaining and overreacting to every single negative, try focusing a little bit more on the positives


 thats why there is the ignore feature


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> Dude there is nothing wrong with criticism. But for instance when Kidd shot 2 of 12 last time how many posts were made bashing him. Vince has bad games but do you know any of the top guards at that position shooting 50% for the season.


The difference with Kidd and Carter is that Kidd's job is not to shoot a high percentage or score many points. Kidd had 14 assists in that 2/12 game. He played brilliant defense against Kobe in the 2nd half.


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> In Vince's last 7 games, he's had 2 good shooting performances, 10/20 and 8/14. In his other 5, they have gone as followed: 8/22, 8/25, 7/19, 9/22, 7/22.
> 
> That's horrible shooting, numberwise. Now, it would be one thing if Vince was driving to the hole consistently. If Vince shoots 8/22, but is driving to the hole, I have no real problem with that. That's just good shots not going down. But he is not doing that. He is taking stupid shots on a constant basis. 20 foot fadeaways when he has the time to set his feet and take an actual shots. Closely guarded 25 footers when he should be going to the hole.
> 
> The reason you think positive talk of Vince Carter is looked down upon while criticizing RJ, Kidd, and Krstic is because the latter 3 have been outstanding lately.


LOL why not start Wright or Planinic over Vince then. If you dont think the fact that defenses are keyed in on Vince doesnt make it easier for those other guys to do their thing, then you are in serious denial.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jmk said:


> In Vince's last 7 games, he's had 2 good shooting performances, 10/20 and 8/14. In his other 5, they have gone as followed: 8/22, 8/25, 7/19, 9/22, 7/22.
> 
> That's horrible shooting, numberwise. Now, it would be one thing if Vince was driving to the hole consistently. If Vince shoots 8/22, but is driving to the hole, I have no real problem with that. That's just good shots not going down. But he is not doing that. He is taking stupid shots on a constant basis. 20 foot fadeaways when he has the time to set his feet and take an actual shots. Closely guarded 25 footers when he should be going to the hole.
> 
> The reason you think positive talk of Vince Carter is looked down upon while criticizing RJ, Kidd, and Krstic is because the latter 3 have been outstanding lately.


Yes...Kidd's 2-17 shooting for two games was absolutely outstanding. Especially the 1 for 10 from 3 point land.

And I'm not exactly sure on the #'s, but I'd say Vince's 20 foot fadeaway's and 25 footers while being closely gaurded FGA's have been very seldom lately.

57 of 144 shooting for Vince's last 7 games is NOT horrible. That's 40% shooting...So thanks for proving my point.


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> The difference with Kidd and Carter is that Kidd's job is not to shoot a high percentage or score many points. Kidd had 14 assists in that 2/12 game. He played brilliant defense against Kobe in the 2nd half.


I am not saying give Vince a free pass for his bad games, but when you make it sound like the man is trying to lose games or he is tryng to sabotage the nets, thats when I dont agree with you. Of all the guys on the nets, you can count how many times Vince gets an open look as compared to the others


----------



## GM3

And once again the board is divided.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> And once again the board is divided.


 It's crazy/ridiculous/retarded.

The Nets lose a few games and everyone goes nuts and says the season is over.

The Nets win a few games and it always turns into debates about "who is this" that don't matter at all.


----------



## Vinsane

The thing about Vince is as long as he gets 20+ the nets have a shot at winnin jut be happy he scored 20 becuz if he didnt we would have lost


----------



## wonka137

"The thing about Vince is as long as he gets 20+ the nets have a shot at winnin jut be happy he scored 20 becuz if he didnt we would have lost" lol I hate you, nets worst starter today and yet even though the rest of the team played great we needed him to get 20 to win


----------



## Phenom Z28

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It's crazy/ridiculous/retarded.
> 
> The Nets lose a few games and everyone goes nuts and says the season is over.
> 
> The Nets win a few games and it always turns into debates about "who is this" that don't matter at all.


:rofl: So true. I like to debate though so it's all good to me...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :rofl: So true. I like to debate though so it's all good to me...


 Well there is nothing wrong with debates, I enjoy them too.

But a good majority of the people involved in the debates have their opinion ahead of time (which is fine) and won't even listen to anyone with a different idea on something. 

Debates are fine, I just don't like the "What you think is wrong because it doesn't agree with me, and you're an idiot for thinking it" arguments that always come up.


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> I am not saying give Vince a free pass for his bad games, but when you make it sound like the man is trying to lose games or he is tryng to sabotage the nets, thats when I dont agree with you. Of all the guys on the nets, you can count how many times Vince gets an open look as compared to the others


I never say he is trying to lose games or sabotage the Nets. I simply want him to stop taking such stupid shots and drive to the basket instead.


----------



## GM3

jmk said:


> I never say he is trying to lose games or sabotage the Nets. I simply want him to stop taking such stupid shots and drive to the basket instead.


He does both.


----------



## big furb

wonka137 said:


> "The thing about Vince is as long as he gets 20+ the nets have a shot at winnin jut be happy he scored 20 becuz if he didnt we would have lost" lol I hate you, nets worst starter today and yet even though the rest of the team played great we needed him to get 20 to win


As long as Collins is on this team, he will always be the worst starter. And Vince still put up 23/6/3, shooting bad does not mean playing bad.


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> I never say he is trying to lose games or sabotage the Nets. I simply want him to stop taking such stupid shots and drive to the basket instead.


I haven't seen one positive post from you concerning Vince even when he has a good game....so you're the last person who should be talking about giving credits to where its due or not, critisize someone or not.

When i said that Krstic should look to pass more when posting up i got attacked for it, just wanna point that out.

At least i give credits to all the Nets players and jump on Vince throat when he has an awful game.


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> You never gives him the credits, stop lying.





Air Fly said:


> I haven't seen one positive post from you concerning Vince even when he has a good game....so you're the last person who should be talking about giving credits to where its due or not, critisize someone or not.
> 
> When i said that Krstic should look to pass more when posting up i got attacked for it, just wanna point that out.
> 
> At least i give credits to all the Nets players and jump on Vince throat when he has an awful game.



http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3025389&postcount=381

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3136262&postcount=12

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3195296&postcount=279

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3254738&postcount=20

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3284917&postcount=42

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3286108&postcount=44

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3286335&postcount=47


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3025389&postcount=381
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3136262&postcount=12
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3195296&postcount=279
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3254738&postcount=20
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3284917&postcount=42
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3286108&postcount=44
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3286335&postcount=47


LMAO~ thats all you could find and you call that giving credtis when most of them are quoting VC fans??????

Anyways, i dont wanna continue with this so all i say is good win tonight and me and Grandmazter3 were calling for a blowout and wohooo it did happen :banana: till the bench ****ed it up. :raised_ey


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> LMAO~ thats all you could find and you call that giving credtis when most of them are quoting VC fans??????
> 
> Anyways, i dont wanna continue with this so all i say is good win tonight and me and Grandmazter3 were calling for a blowout and wohooo it did happen :banana: till the bench ****ed it up. :raised_ey


Listen, friend. I showed you posts giving Carter credit after you said I had never done such a thing. Laugh all you want. Those ones quoting Vince fanboys, check out what *I* wrote. Vince played an efficient game that nite and I praised him for doing so. I praised him for playing smart and playing within the offense. It seems _you_ want me to hate Vince, when the truth is that I simply don't.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jmk said:


> Listen, friend. I showed you posts giving Carter credit after you said I had never done such a thing. Laugh all you want. Those ones quoting Vince fanboys, check out what *I* wrote. Vince played an efficient game that nite and I praised him for doing so. I praised him for playing smart and playing within the offense. It seems _you_ want me to hate Vince, when the truth is that I simply don't.


Why do you feel it necessary to call anyone who looks at Vince in a positive light a "fanboy?" It's pretty disrespectful, especially in the case of Hbwoy.


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> Listen, friend. I showed you posts giving Carter credit after you said I had never done such a thing. Laugh all you want. Those ones quoting Vince fanboys, check out what *I* wrote. Vince played an efficient game that nite and I praised him for doing so. I praised him for playing smart and playing within the offense. It seems _you_ want me to hate Vince, when the truth is that I simply don't.


How come you don't do it without quoting some of his "fanboys"?..

thats my whole point.


----------



## jmk

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Why do you feel it necessary to call anyone who looks at Vince in a positive light a "fanboy?" It's pretty disrespectful, especially in the case of Hbwoy.


I don't. I lookat Vince in a general positive light. I'm glad he's on my team. Am I a Vince fanboy? No. I used the term fanboy to describe those who, for the most part, put forth a blind eye towards Vince's on-the-court mishaps and shower godly praise on him instead. The people who like to praise Vince after a 7/22 game and like to criticize anyone who thinks that great 7/22 game wasn't so great.



Air Fly said:


> How come you don't do it without quoting some of his "fanboys"?..
> 
> thats my whole point.


Well, you see, if I replied to someone's post without quoting them, the discussion might seem confusing. You understand?


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> I don't. I lookat Vince in a general positive light. I'm glad he's on my team. Am I a Vince fanboy? No. I used the term fanboy to describe those who, for the most part, put forth a blind eye towards Vince's on-the-court mishaps and shower godly praise on him instead. The people who like to praise Vince after a 7/22 game and like to criticize anyone who thinks that great 7/22 game wasn't so great.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you see, if I replied to someone's post without quoting them, the discussion might seem confusing. You understand?


No if you think he played a good game, why dont you give the credits just by posting in the game thread or POTG without quoting someone like most do, is that such a hard task?

And going by your definition of "fanboy" you are a huge one of Jason Kidd.


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> No if you think he played a good game, why dont you give the credits just by posting in the game thread or POTG without quoting someone like most do, is that such a hard task?
> 
> And going by your definition of "fanboy" you are a huge one of Jason Kidd.


No, I'll criticize Kidd too, when he plays a bad game. The truth is simply that his bad games are extremely few and far between.

And those posts that I linked are from game threads, so I'm not sure what you're complaining about.

Why must I follow your rules of praising Vince in certain threads?


----------



## Aurelino

Air Fly said:


> No if you think he played a good game, why dont you give the credits just by posting in the game thread or POTG without quoting someone like most do, is that such a hard task?
> .


So if he praises Vince but quotes someone, he hates Vince?


----------



## Air Fly

jmk said:


> No, I'll criticize Kidd too, when he plays a bad game. The truth is simply that his bad games are extremely few and far between.
> 
> And those posts that I linked are from game threads, so I'm not sure what you're complaining about.
> 
> *Why must I follow your rules of praising Vince in certain threads*?


No, I'm just saying. :dead:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Aurelino said:


> So if he praises Vince but quotes someone, he hates Vince?


 Yeah...I'm not seeing the difference between saying something and saying the same thing but quoting someone when you do.


----------



## Air Fly

Aurelino said:


> So if he praises Vince but quotes someone, he hates Vince?


I think you guys keep on to misunderstand my posts.

I said that so it can be clear to everyone that he does actually praises Vince cuz you know what i saw those posts of him but never thought they were actually praises to Vince. :brokenhea 

I rest my case. :cheers:


----------



## ghoti

I have to say, the Nets completely came through today.

They really came to play and gave all of us an incredible victory against an elite team.

I'm proud of our boys. Great job.

This really gives me hope that they can be good in the playoffs.:clap:


----------



## GM3

^^ The arena was pumped as well. We even got a visit by Beyonce!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> ^^ The arena was pumped as well. We even got a visit by Beyonce!


 I noticed that too. They sounded into it.


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> ^^ The arena was pumped as well. We even got a visit by Beyonce!


Beyonce tends to have that effect. :yes:


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> I think you guys keep on to misunderstand my posts.
> 
> I said that so it can be clear to everyone that he does actually praises Vince cuz you know what i saw those posts of him but never thought they were actually praises to Vince. :brokenhea
> 
> I rest my case. :cheers:


Why should I make things clear to those who can't decipher things for themselves? All one needed to do was read the posts to see they were praise. I don't post on this forum so people can be clear on things. Reading comprehension is essential.


----------



## purplehaze89

dude I stopped reading your excuses after "Vince has been playing horrible lately"


----------



## jmk

purplehaze89 said:


> dude I stopped reading your excuses after "Vince has been playing horrible lately"


Cool, dude.


----------



## Petey

purplehaze89 said:


> dude I stopped reading your excuses after "Vince has been playing horrible lately"


He has been playing horrible as of late.

Comparing last year to this season, it's like the difference between night and day. Comparing last season to his recent stretch is even more off.

I guess it's how people look at it.

Maybe people expect too much.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Unfortunately, I couldn't watch the game, as I was otherwise engaged (hehehehe), but when I got a chance to see a bit, two things occurred to me:

1) My homerism for my favorite Net is feeling really great right now

and

2) VC is playing on a leg (or legs) that is (are) clearly bothering him a lot. He's not lifting well on his jumpers, and is looking less mobile overall. I know he wants to keep playing to dispel rumors that he has no heart, but a brief rest might be the best thing for him. He looks hurt.


----------



## HB

How come you have to spread reputation around? Why Cant I just give it to whomever I please whenever I want.


----------



## Petey

Krstic All Star said:


> Unfortunately, I couldn't watch the game, as *I was otherwise engaged (hehehehe)*, but when I got a chance to see a bit, two things occurred to me:
> 
> 1) My homerism for my favorite Net is feeling really great right now
> 
> and
> 
> 2) VC is playing on a leg (or legs) that is (are) clearly bothering him a lot. He's not lifting well on his jumpers, and is looking less mobile overall. I know he wants to keep playing to dispel rumors that he has no heart, but a brief rest might be the best thing for him. He looks hurt.


Congrats KAS. Just make sure you're super nice now, as she's no longer boozed up, she might change her mind. 

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly

Petey said:


> He has been playing horrible as of late.
> 
> Comparing last year to this season, it's like the difference between night and day. Comparing last season to his recent stretch is even more off.
> 
> I guess it's how people look at it.
> 
> Maybe people expect too much.
> 
> -Petey


Last season he didn't have RJ so you cant really compare.


----------



## Aurelino

Air Fly said:


> Last season he didn't have RJ so you cant really compare.


so last season the defense was even more keyed on him. This year they also have to deal with RJ.


----------



## Air Fly

Aurelino said:


> so last season the defense was even more keyed on him. This year they also have to deal with RJ.


Yeah, but this season he's deferring to not just RJ but Krstic as well.


----------



## Air Fly

I think if you want VC to be the 30+ scorer he'll do that (thats not expecting too much) as we've seen through the 10 game winning streak or last season. I think hes too much of a team player to ignore both Krstic and RJ for the whole season.


----------



## Aurelino

I don't think the nets fans expect him to average 30 ppg. What most expect is an efficient game. That's it. His shooting % was off the charts last year.


----------



## Air Fly

Aurelino said:


> so last season the defense was even more keyed on him. This year they also have to deal with RJ.


Just wanna add that last year he knew all the Nets had was him and were so dependent on his scoring so he went out there with the mentality that "I'm gonna score no matter what for this team to win" but this season RJ is back and needs to get his share of points and Krstic has become too good not to demand touches. So hes more laid back this season but im just glad that whenever the Nets needs him the most he comes through.


----------



## Air Fly

Aurelino said:


> I don't think the nets fans expect him to average 30 ppg. What most expect is an efficient game. That's it. His shooting % was off the charts last year.


True, and i don't understand why hes shooting poorly since i dont live in New Jersey, rarly get to watch their games and dont really know whats going on. Is he banged up really like some say? cuz i recall him saying he doesn't wanna participate in the All-Star game, guess he needed rest since he was bothered by injuries early in the season.

With all that said, hes shooting better % than Kobe. :eek8:


----------



## jmk

Air Fly said:


> True, and i don't understand why hes shooting poorly since i dont live in New Jersey, rarly get to watch their games and dont really know whats going on. Is he banged up really like some say? cuz i recall him saying he doesn't wanna participate in the All-Star game, guess he needed rest since he was bothered by injuries early in the season.
> 
> With all that said, hes shooting better % than Kobe. :eek8:


Wait a second. You rarely get to watch their games, but when someone who watches every single Nets game criticizes Vince you get extremely defensive? Maybe that explains the current point of views here. You're going off of what you've seen in the past from Vince and I am going off of what I currently see every game. Does that explain it?

By the way, I'm not trying to be cute with you here. I'm actually trying to find the explanation.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jmk said:


> Wait a second. You rarely get to watch their games, but when someone who watches every single Nets game criticizes Vince you get extremely defensive? Maybe that explains the current point of views here. You're going off of what you've seen in the past from Vince and I am going off of what I currently see every game. Does that explain it?
> 
> By the way, I'm not trying to be cute with you here. I'm actually trying to find the explanation.


I watch every game (except last game of course) and still don't see it from your point of view... You and Petey keep saying he's been playing horrible when he hasn't. Shooting 40% from the field is not horrible. Getting 6 rebounds and 4 assists a night isn't horrible. He's been playing subpar, I'll agree there. But not at all "horrible."

At any rate....The Nets increased their season record pace by one game after the W and now look to get 47 wins on the season.

VC passed everyones favorite commentator, Mark Jackson on the all-time points list yesterday.

*166. Jason Kidd - 12,534 (Dun dun dunnnnn)*
167. Mike Newline - 12,507
*168. Vince Carter - 12,504*
169. Mark Jackson - 12,489


----------



## GM3

Does anyone have a video of RJ's intro to the game or can someone at least tell me what he said? I only caught the Kidd part.


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I watch every game (except last game of course) and still don't see it from your point of view... You and Petey keep saying he's been playing horrible when he hasn't. Shooting 40% from the field is not horrible. Getting 6 rebounds and 4 assists a night isn't horrible. He's been playing subpar, I'll agree there. But not at all "horrible."


Good, great. Bad, horrid. Cold, chilly. You're just playing with words. Any way you want to dress it up, and even over the full seasons where he has been healthy, how does his numbers stack up to last year, and years before? If it makes you feel better, I'll use the word subpar. 

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Good, great. Bad, horrid. Cold, chilly. You're just playing with words. Any way you want to dress it up, and even over the full seasons where he has been healthy, how does his numbers stack up to last year, and years before? If it makes you feel better, I'll use the word subpar.
> 
> -Petey


For some reason it seems to me, you and jmk have classified Vince as strictly a scorer. Hence if not scoring, he isnt playing well. Mind you during this so called subpar or horrid stretch he is averaging 26 points per game, 5rpg, 4 aprg shooting 42 percent from the field and 36 percent from 3. Taking 8 free throws a game, and making 90% of them. And of course the best stat, the nets are 5-0 in that stretch. But oh well guess those stats dont mean much.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Good, great. Bad, horrid. Cold, chilly. You're just playing with words. Any way you want to dress it up, and even over the full seasons where he has been healthy, how does his numbers stack up to last year, and years before? If it makes you feel better, I'll use the word subpar.
> 
> -Petey


No, it's not about word play. It's a simple matter of being wrong in your accusation. Horrible is a very horrible word to describe Vince's play of late. There's a very WIDE margin of difference between "horrible" and "subpar."

Vince's #'s last year came with RJ on the bench. Once RJ enters the line-up that takes a lot of Vince's stats away. Not that I have a problem with that, that's just how it is. Vince's #'s of years before came when he was the primary offensive option on every possession. Hardly a fair comparison when he's on a team with 3 other legitimate offensive threats.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Does anyone have a video of RJ's intro to the game or can someone at least tell me what he said? I only caught the Kidd part.


 From what I remember, he said he was from Arizona and they won, called kidd the second best point guard in the tri state area and that Cal lost, said Vince was from North Carolina and they barely won, said collins was from Stanford and they didn't even get in, and that where Nenad is from doesn't even have a team.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Hbwoy said:


> For some reason it seems to me, you and jmk have classified Vince as strictly a scorer. Hence if not scoring, he isnt playing well. Mind you during this so called subpar or horrid stretch he is averaging 26 points per game, 5rpg, 4 aprg shooting 42 percent from the field and 36 percent from 3. Taking 8 free throws a game, and making 90% of them. And of course the best stat, the nets are 5-0 in that stretch. But oh well guess those stats dont mean much.


Not to mention his defensive stats of 1.8 SPG and .8 BPG which is better and right on target with his career averages respectively. Helping hold Bryant to 24 points and Keith Bogans & Luther Head to 5-22 shooting.


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> For some reason it seems to me, you and jmk have classified Vince as strictly a scorer. Hence if not scoring, he isnt playing well. Mind you during this so called subpar or horrid stretch he is averaging 26 points per game, 5rpg, 4 aprg shooting 42 percent from the field and 36 percent from 3. Taking 8 free throws a game, and making 90% of them. And of course the best stat, the nets are 5-0 in that stretch. But oh well guess those stats dont mean much.


Vince's first 2 games of this winning streak, he played very well. His last 3 games he is 23/63, which is 36%. Shooting 36% while taking 21 shots a game is bad, horrible, sub-par, nasty, an eye sore, etc.


----------



## purplehaze89

don't mess with jmk. somebody's watching his back.


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> Vince's first 2 games of this winning streak, he played very well. His last 3 games he is 23/63, which is 36%. Shooting 36% while taking 21 shots a game is bad, horrible, sub-par, nasty, an eye sore, etc.


Then why dont you say his shooting has been terrible. His shooting or scoring the only way he impacts the game. You think about this at the end of the game is Vince thinking man I had good or bad percentages today or man we won or lost today.


----------



## jmk

purplehaze89 said:


> don't mess with jmk. somebody's watching his back.


Yep, must be. Two people who don't think Vince has been a god?  Impossible!


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> For some reason it seems to me, you and jmk have classified Vince as strictly a scorer. Hence if not scoring, he isnt playing well. Mind you during this so called subpar or horrid stretch he is averaging 26 points per game, 5rpg, 4 aprg shooting 42 percent from the field and 36 percent from 3. Taking 8 free throws a game, and making 90% of them. And of course the best stat, the nets are 5-0 in that stretch. But oh well guess those stats dont mean much.


Carter is not strictly a scorer, but that is his primary function, to score and help put points up on the board, if that means by finding the open man. Wasn't that Frank's reason for putting Kidd on Kobe in th 4th? His assists with RJ back in the lineup over Vaughn is down, while his FG% and even his 3pt% is down, not only from last year, but over his career averages. He's having a subpar year to his own standards... no?



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> No, it's not about word play. It's a simple matter of being wrong in your accusation. Horrible is a very horrible word to describe Vince's play of late. There's a very WIDE margin of difference between "horrible" and "subpar."
> 
> Vince's #'s last year came with RJ on the bench. Once RJ enters the line-up that takes a lot of Vince's stats away. Not that I have a problem with that, that's just how it is. Vince's #'s of years before came when he was the primary offensive option on every possession. Hardly a fair comparison when he's on a team with 3 other legitimate offensive threats.


Vince is taking 2 shots less per game this year, over his time as a Net last year. RJ's shots are coming at the expense of Vaughn's and the 2nd unit's. The stats I'm referencing are %s. And on a team with more established options then last year, and defenses that have to recognize that, you'd think he has a chance to go more one on one. 

As I've said, personally maybe people including myself are expecting too much. 

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> Then why dont you say his shooting has been terrible. His shooting or scoring the only way he impacts the game. You think about this at the end of the game is Vince thinking man I had good or bad percentages today or man we won or lost today.


Just because we are winning doesn't mean a player can't be criticized. Part of the reason Vince is shooting so bad is because he is taking bad shots, not driving. What that does in regards to the Nets is it disrupts the offensive flow. I don't think of Vince grabbing 4 or 5 rebounds and dishing 2 or 3 assists as anything special. Those are average numbers. Vince's most important contribution to this team *is* his shooting and his scoring. So when he is not doing those things well, criticism will come.

If he is injured like many have said, he needs to rest it until his mind his healthy enough to work efficiently.


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Carter is not strictly a scorer, but that is his primary function, to score and help put points up on the board, if that means by finding the open man. Wasn't that Frank's reason for putting Kidd on Kobe in th 4th? His assists with RJ back in the lineup over Vaughn is down, while his FG% and even his 3pt% is down, not only from last year, but over his career averages. He's having a subpar year to his own standards... no?
> 
> 
> 
> Vince is taking 2 shots less per game this year, over his time as a Net last year. RJ's shots are coming at the expense of Vaughn's and the 2nd unit's. The stats I'm referencing are %s. And on a team with more established options then last year, and defenses that have to recognize that, you'd think he has a chance to go more one on one.
> 
> As I've said, personally maybe people including myself are expecting too much.
> 
> -Petey


Last year's season average 24ppg, this year 24ppg. Last year's FGA per game 21 per which he made about 9, this year making 8 out of 19 per. I think am missing something, like I said in the other post if Vince is viewed more as a scorer why does he trump every other net player in +/- ratings and the roland rating which is the combine of everything a player does on the court. After all RJ is more efficicent, and Kidd has the better all round stats.


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> Last year's season average 24ppg, this year 24ppg. Last year's FGA per game 21 per which he made about 9, this year making 8 out of 19 per. I think am missing something, like I said in the other post if Vince is viewed more as a scorer why does he trump every other net player in +/- ratings and the roland rating which is the combine of everything a player does on the court. After all RJ is more efficicent, and Kidd has the better all round stats.


I believe Jason Collins led the Nets in +/- last year. Hmm?


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Last year's season average 24ppg, this year 24ppg. Last year's FGA per game 21 per which he made about 9, this year making 8 out of 19 per. I think am missing something, like I said in the other post if Vince is viewed more as a scorer why does he trump every other net player in +/- ratings and the roland rating which is the combine of everything a player does on the court. After all RJ is more efficicent, and Kidd has the better all round stats.


As a Net his numbers were far superior. To put it in context his numbers as a Net were great enough to bring it up to that level after his "subpar" start w/ the Raptors.

-Petey


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> Just because we are winning doesn't mean a player can't be criticized. Part of the reason Vince is shooting so bad is because he is taking bad shots, not driving. What that does in regards to the Nets is it disrupts the offensive flow. I don't think of Vince grabbing 4 or 5 rebounds and dishing 2 or 3 assists as anything special. Those are average numbers. Vince's most important contribution to this team *is* his shooting and his scoring. So when he is not doing those things well, criticism will come.
> 
> If he is injured like many have said, he needs to rest it until his mind his healthy enough to work efficiently.


9 FT attempts per game in the last 5 games and you say he is not driving. What do you mean 5 rebs and 4 assists is nothing special. Think of those numbers in points and think twice about what you just said


----------



## Petey

purplehaze89 said:


> don't mess with jmk. somebody's watching his back.


Haha, at least jmk is the bimbo!

-Petey


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> I believe Jason Collins led the Nets in +/- last year. Hmm?


Are you sure about that? Because I remember John Hollinger talking last year that the Vince was approaching Jordan type level of play last year. And even if Collins lead the team last year does it change the fact that Vince is leading it this year with Kidd and RJ behind


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> As a Net his numbers were far superior. To put it in context his numbers as a Net were great enough to bring it up to that level after his "subpar" start w/ the Raptors.
> 
> -Petey


Why not compare how many shots the guys on 'that' team were taking as to what the guys on 'this' team are. RJ, Kidd and Kristic are putting up significant numbers arent they.


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> 9 FT attempts per game in the last 5 games and you say he is not driving. What do you mean 5 rebs and 4 assists is nothing special. Think of those numbers in points and think twice about what you just said


5 and 4 is nothing special. At best those are good numbers.



> Are you sure about that? Because I remember John Hollinger talking last year that the Vince was approaching Jordan type level of play last year. And even if Collins lead the team last year does it change the fact that Vince is leading it this year with Kidd and RJ behind


Because if Collins led the team last year, does it really matter if Vince is leading it this year? It's all relative.



> Why not compare how many shots the guys on 'that' team were taking as to what the guys on 'this' team are. RJ, Kidd and Kristic are putting up significant numbers arent they.


I'd say Petey and I are looking at his percentages. With these added options, Vince should be getting better looks and therefore shooting better from the field.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Why not compare how many shots the guys on 'that' team were taking as to what the guys on 'this' team are. RJ, Kidd and Kristic are putting up significant numbers arent they.


Carter is taking 2 less shots this year, vs the time he played with the Nets last year.

I posted that above. The numbers are coming at the expense of Vaughn, and the bench. And with more offensive options you think he would be facing much more single coverage.

-Petey


----------



## HB

5 and 4 is nothing special and thats why there are so many players doing that. Collins lad the team in only one aspect of +/- jmk so I dont really get what you mean. Vince is leading the whole starting five in all +/- ratings this year. And even if you manage to avoid that question, how do you explain the roland rating which is a guage of everything a player does on the court and his impact on the court. If Vince is shooting so terribly and isnt as efficient as you claim he is, why shouldnt guys like Kidd and RJ be ahead of him.


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Carter is taking 2 less shots this year, vs the time he played with the Nets last year.
> 
> I posted that above. The numbers are coming at the expense of Vaughn, and the bench.
> 
> -Petey


Do you happen to know his FGA during the second half of the season, or the part where they went on that crazy run. I havent been able to come across that


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Do you happen to know his FGA during the second half of the season, or the part where they went on that crazy run. I havent been able to come across that


No. I think ESPN would let you manually break it down, and then would deal with some simple math.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> Do you happen to know his FGA during the second half of the season, or the part where they went on that crazy run. I havent been able to come across that


As a Net, last year, he shot 46% and 42%.


----------



## HB

I definitely think he should be more efficient this year, but I really am not surprised with the scoring dip this year. Its only about 3 points from what he did last year. What I dont agree with is the fact that some think once he isnt scoring he isnt doing anything on the court. And the funny thing about it is he actually is scoring, sadly the percentages arent there. But then again isnt he making it up with the FT attempts. I wonder how many of those attempts count as actual shots since Vince actually likes to attempt to score after he is fouled.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> As a Net his numbers were far superior. To put it in context his numbers as a Net were great enough to bring it up to that level after his "subpar" start w/ the Raptors.
> 
> -Petey


This proves to me that you just don't get it. You think Vince was "subpar" in Toronto last season but horrible the last few games where his #'s, production, and attitude towards the game far out trump everything he did in Toronto last season. You're severely lost...



jmk said:


> 5 and 4 is nothing special. At best those are good numbers.


Ah hah! So you're admitting that he hasn't been horrible :biggrin:


----------



## jmk

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This proves to me that you just don't get it. You think Vince was "subpar" in Toronto last season but horrible the last few games where his #'s, production, and attitude towards the game far out trump everything he did in Toronto last season. You're severely lost...


I hate to say it, but it seems you're the one who is lost. The quotation marks on subpar was, I believe, mocking the posters who complained about using certain words. (I can't remember if it was you or not)


----------



## purplehaze89

To anybody and everybody who said Vince Carter is playing horrible. I would have to say that the people who are covering the NBA or are involved with the NBA are a little more in the know about whats really going on. 

*Other nominees for Eastern and Western Conference Players of the Week were Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki, Dwyane Wade of the Heat, New Jersey's Vince Carter, Zach Randolph of Portland and Washington's Antawn Jamison.*


----------

